# أخر تطورات الوضع فى مصر الان



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*شفيق يشكل لجنة للتحقيق فى الإنفلات الأمنى .. ومحاكمة عاجلة للمتورطين

أكد الدكتور أحمد شفيق رئيس مجلس الوزراء  أنه تم تشكيل لجنة من الجهات الرقابية المختلفة للتحقيق فى الانفلات الأمنى  الذى وقع فى الشارع المصرى خلال الاحتجاجات ، وجزم بأنه فى حالة ثبوت تهمة  التقصير أو التواطؤ سيتم تقديم المتورطين لمحاكمة عاجلة لتطبق عليهم  العقوبات التى تصل إلى حد الإعدام بتهمة الخيانة العظمى. 
وأشار شفيق إلى أنه أخذ تكليفات مباشرة من الرئيس حسنى مبارك فى هذا الشأن

المصدر:الاهرام* *





* 

*+++++++++++++++*

*اربعون الف  يتظاهرون بالكشح تأييدا لمبارك الآن*

*كتبت : مريم راجى    خاص صوت المسيحى الحر*
*جانب من المظاهرة بعد قليل *



*



*


*++++++++*
​ *إجلاء 462 من الرعايا الأمريكيين بمصر

أكد مصدر مسئول بالسفارة الأمريكية  بالقاهرة اليوم أنه تم إجلاء 462 من الرعايا الأمريكيين الموجودين فى مصر  الليلة الماضية على متن أربع طائرات شارتر من بينها طائرتان توجهتا إلى  اسطنبول بتركيا وواحدة لكل من اليونان وقبرص.

وقال المصدر فى تصريح  لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، إنه من المقرر إجلاء المزيد من الرعايا  الأمريكيين اليوم فى ضوء الأحداث الأخيرة التى شهدتها مصر

المصدر :اليوم السابع* *




* 

*++++++*​ *القوات المسلحة تدعو المتظاهرين للعودة إلى ديارهم

أكدت القوات المسلحة أن رسالة الشباب  ومطالبهم تمت معرفتها، وأضافت أن الجيش ساهر على حمايتهم، وناشدت  المتظاهرين بالعودة إلى ديارهم حتى يتحقق الأمان والاستقرار لوطننا، جاء  ذلك فى البيان السادس الذى تلاه المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الدفاع.

وطالب  البيان المتظاهرين بتلبية نداء الوطن بالعمل الجاد المثمر وحرمان الحاقدين  من رؤية منظر مصر وهى غارقة فى وسط الأزمات ليسير المواطن بأمان وحرية فى  الشارع بعيداً عن أى تهديد لأمنه أو مساس بحرمته.

وتساءلت القوات  المسلحة فى بيانها: هل يمكننا أن نسير فى الشارع بأمان؟ هل يمكننا أن نبدأ  عملنا بانتظام؟ هل نستطيع الخروج مع أبنائنا للمدارس والجامعات؟ هل يمكننا  أن نفتح متاجرنا ومصانعنا ونوادينا؟ وأن نعيش حياة طبيعية رغم حقد  الحاقدين؟ هل يمكننا نحن أحفاد الفراعنة وبناة الأهرام أن نعبر الصعاب ونصل  معاً إلى بر الأمان؟ 

المصدر : اليوم السابع* *




* 
​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*مشادات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس في ميدان التحرير

* *شهد ميدان التحرير ظهر اليوم محاولات من جانب مؤيدي الرئيس مبارك لبلوغ الميدان والتصدي للمطالبين بإسقاط النظام وبذل رجال القوات المسلحة جهودا كبيرة لمنع حدوث اشتباكات بين المعسكرين منعا لحدوث كارثة . 
ومن جانبهم، قام المعتصمون بالميدان بتشكيل لجان للتأكد من هوية الوافدين إليه وبأنهم من المعارضين . 
وكانت وفود من المعسكرين المؤيد والمعارض قد بدأت منذ الصباح الباكر تنظيم صفوفها لبدء مسيرتها . 
وفي الوقت نفسه، أصدر الجيش بيانا طالب فيه المصريين بجميع أطيافهم بالتزام الهدوء والعودة لمنازلهم مؤكدا أن رسالتهم قد وصلت ويجب منح الجميع الفرصة لتنفيذ مطالبهم بالتغيير. *
*
الاهرام*
*




*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*مؤيدون الرئيس يحتلوا ميدان التحرير*

[YOUTUBE]64cgFrJiyFE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل : اشتباكات بين مؤيدى الرئيس ومعارضيه بميدان التحرير


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*فوكس نيوز: اجتماع سرى فى السفارة الأمريكية مع الإخوان *


*كتبت سمر سمير*​ *أفادت تقارير إخبارية أمريكية أن أحد الدبلوماسيين فى السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة قد عقد لقاءً سرياً أمس الأول مع أحد قادة حركة الإخوان المسلمين، حسبما ذكر شبكة فوكس نيوز الإخبارية. وأضافت الشبكة أن محور اللقاء كان حول مستقبل مصر بعد إعلان الرئيس حسنى مبارك عدم ترشحه للرئاسة.

وأشارت الشبكة إلى أن هذه الدعوة جاءت وسط التهم الموجه إلى إدارة أوباما من القاهرة بأنه يحرض المتظاهرين لتحطيم الوطن واستهداف نظام الرئيس مبارك أكبر حيلف فى الشرق الأوسط معها.* 

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*متظاهرون مؤيدون للرئيس يحملون أفراد شرطة على الأعناق*

*



*

*قام مجموعة من المتظاهرين المؤيدين للرئيس مبارك   خلال المسيرة التى شهدها شارع جماعة الدول العربية  اليوم باحتضان عدد من أفراد الشرطة ولم يكتفوا بهذا حيث حمل بعض المتظاهرون اثنين من أفراد الشرطة على الأعناق وطافوا بهم المكان.*

* وانضمت إلى المتظاهرين مسيرة قادمة من شارع الهرم إلى جامعة الدول العربية مستخدمة مجموعة من الجمال والأحصنة  رافعة لافتات وعبارات تؤيد استمرار الرئيس.*

اليوم السابع
​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 فبراير 2011)

رغم كل اللى حصل

معظم الاقباط ضد تنحى مبارك الان


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*لحظه بلحظه ومتابعه يوم التأيد لحسنى مبارك من الساعه2:26 الى الساعه 4:18



شهود عيان: وحدات الجيش المنتشرة حول ميدان التحرير تحذر من استمرار الاعتداء على المتظاهرين وتقول إن تدخلها سيكون حاسما


أو تي في: سماع دوي طلقات نار في ميدان التحرير


متظاهرون يحملون الشوم والسيوف يهتفون بنحبك يا مبارك في شوارع شبين الكوم بالمنوفية


البي بي سي العربية: الجيش يلقي القبض على عدد من المتورطين في اشتباكات ميدان التحرير


مراسل الجزيرة : الجيش يدعو المشتبكين في ميدان التحرير بمكبرات الصوت للتوقف عن الاعتداءات


متظاهرون يحاولون اقتحام مقر جريدة الشروق بالمهندسين


دخول متظاهرين مؤيدين للرئيس مبارك لميدان التحرير على الخيول والجمال والحمير وتشتبك مع المعارضين


التليفزيون المصري: استمرار إغلاق البورصة المصرية للأسبوع المقبل .. والخسائر تقدر بالمليارات


فضائيات وشهود عيان: قوات الجيش لم تتدخل في المظاهرات الدائرة حاليا في وسط القاهرة بين مؤيدي الرئيس ومعارضيه


التليفزيون المصري: مئات الآلاف في ميدان التحرير يهتفون للرئيس مبارك .. مش هيمشي


بي بي العربية: إصابات نتيجة اشتباكات بين مؤيدي الرئيس مبارك ومعارضيه في ميدان التحرير


الشروق: بدء التحضيرات لاعتصام حاشد في شبين الكوم بالمنوفية للمطالبة بالرحيل الفوري للرئيس


الشروق: السفارة الأمريكية تستمر في مطالبة رعايا مغادرة مصر .. وتصف المغادرة بالضرورية

الشروق 4:18  4:06  3:46  3:40  3:34  3:21  3:11  3:08  3:06  2:57  2:44  2:43  2:26 * *




*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*علنت وزارة الصحة استعداد جميع المستشفيات القريبة من ميدان التحرير استقبال أى مصابين يقعون أثناء المصادمات الدائرة حاليا بين المتظاهرين المعارضين والمؤيدين للرئيس مبارك. *

* فى الوقت نفسه نقلت سيارات الإسعاف مجموعة من المصابين جراء المصادمات ومن بينهم مراسل قناة العربية، الزميل محمد جابتو.*

* وكان الدكتور أحمد سامح فريد، وزير الصحة الجديدة،  الذى تسلم حقيبته الوزارية زار عددا من المستشفيات التى استقبلت مصابى مظاهرات جمعة الغصب للوقوف على المخزون الإستراتيجى من الأدوية و الدماء فيها، حيث إن جميع مستشفيات الوزارة وبنوك الدم تعمل بانتظام، كما أن أقسام الاستقبال بكل المستشفيات تستقبل المصابين والحالات المرضية طوال اليوم.*

*  وقالت الوزارة إن الأطباء فى كل التخصصات وأطقم التمريض متواجدون فى نوبتجيات لمدة 24 ساعة يتم تغييرها تبعا بالمستشفيات وأن كل الأدوية والمستلزمات الطبية متوافرة.*


*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*إصابة 50 متظاهرًا بالتحرير فى اشتباكات مؤيدين ومعارضين لرحيل مبارك*

*أصيب أكثر من 50 متظاهرًا بميدان التحرير اليوم فى اشتباكات مؤيدين ومعارضين لرحيل مبارك، وذلك عقب نجاح عدد من المتظاهرين المؤيدين لمبارك فى الوصول لميدان التحرير.

وألقى المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير القبض على نحو 30 فردًا من المتسببين فى أعمال الشغب وتبين أن بعضهم من المنتمين للحزب الوطنى والأمن وذلك قبل أن يقوموا بتسليمهم لرجال القوات المسلحة

اليوم السابع.


*​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*رش مواد حارقة على المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير*

​ *




جانب من الاشتباكات

قام عدد ممن اقتحموا ميدان التحرير صباح اليوم، باعتلاء أسطح المنازل، ورش مواد حارقة على جموع المتظاهرين الكثيفة فى الميدان، والذين حاول بعضهم الاحتماء فى حوائط المبانى، واستعان المهاجمون ممن اعتلوا أسطح بنايات ميدان التحرير بقذف المتظاهرين بالطوب والحجارة.

كان ميدان التحرير قد تحول إلى ساحة للحرب بين مؤيدين ومعارضين للرئيس فى ظل محاولات كر وفر بين الجانبين نتج عنها سقوط مئات الجرحى فى الميدان.* 

اليوم السابع​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*مؤيدو مبارك ينصبون مشنقة للبرادعى بميدان مصطفى محمود*

​ *




جانب من المظاهرة

* 
*

 

* 
*قام المتظاهرون المؤيدون للرئيس مبارك بميدان مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين بنصب مشنقة علقوا فيها هيكلاً وكتبوا عليه الدكتور محمد البرادعى، وجلدوه ووضعوا على الهيكل لافتة كتبوا عليها "يا برادعى قول الحق أنت قبضت ولا لأ".. كما رددوا شعار "يا برادعى يا عميل شيل عيالك اللى فى التحرير".*
*
*
اليوم السابع​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*مفتى الجمهورية يناشد المتظاهرين العودة إلى بيوتهم بعد الاستجابة لمطالبهم *

​ *




الدكتور على جمعة مفتى الجمهورية


* 
*ناشد فضيلة الدكتور على جمعة، مفتى الجمهورية، المتظاهرين فى كل المدن وخاصة فى ميدان التحرير العودة إلى بيوتهم بعد أن استجاب الرئيس حسنى مبارك فى بيانه للإصلاحات التى طالبوا بها حتى تستمر الحياة وحتى تتجنب مصر شر الفتنة.*

* وذكر الدكتور جمعة فى نداء وجهه عبر التليفزيون المصرى اليوم المتظاهرين بقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم" الفتنة نائمة لعن الله من يوقظها" وبقوله فى حجة الوداع " إن دماءكم وأموالكم حرام عليكم". وحيا مفتى الجمهورية الرئيس مبارك الذى عرض الحوار واستجاب لمطالب الشعب كما حيا الشباب الذين حركوا الحياة السياسية واللجان الشعبية التى جاهدت فى سبيل الله حماية لمصر.*

* وخاطب فضيلة المفتى رجال مصر ونساءها ودعا الجميع إلى أن يتركوا الشرعية تعمل وقال إن فراغ السلطة ليس من ورائه إلا الدمار ونحن نريد التغيير لا التدمير، فالخروج على الشرعية حرام باتفاق المسلمين فى الشرق والغرب سلفا وخلفا. وتساءل فضيلة المفتى لمصلحة من هذا الذى يحدث لأى شرعية وأى تغيير هذا وكيف يتم، هذه دعوة إلى الفوضى وإلى الفتنة والى عدم الاستقرار، وقال نحن مع الاستقرار.*

* وأضاف أن ما يحدث فتنة وطريق مظلم يؤدى إلى حرب أهلية أو على الأقل إلى إهدار جموع الناس ودمائهم والاعتداء على أموالهم وفى النهاية مصر التى هى وطننا سوف نخسرها جميعا ثم نجلس نبنى فيها عشرات السنين بهذه الطريقة العجيبة التى ليس فيه تقوى. وخاطب المفتى المواطنين فى البيوت والشوارع كى يمنعوا أولادهم بالنزول فى الشوارع حتى نبدأ بانطلاق جديد ووضع لبناء البلد.*

* وردًا على سؤال من التليفزيون المصرى حول إمكانية قيام أطياف سياسية تلبس ثوب الدين بتحريك هؤلاء الشباب قال فضيلة المفتى إن الدين للهداية وليس للاستغلال السياسى أو سلم نصل به إلى الأغراض الدنيوية. وقال إن الدين يرى السياسة رعاية لشئون الأمة وليس تدميرًا لشئونها والذى يحدث أمامنا مرفوض بكل المقاييس.*​ 
اليوم السابع


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*"جهاد مصر" تناشد الجيش والأمن التدخل لصالح الشعب*

​ *




جانب من المصادمات فى ميدان التحرير بين المتظاهرين

* 
*شاطرت جماعة "الجهاد" بمصر، من وصفته بـ"الشعب المصرى الأبى  ـ بکل أطيافه ـ وقفته الشجاعة الرجولية الباسلة فى وجه الطغيان"، مناشدين قوات الجيش والشرفاء من رجال الأمن بالانحياز إلى تطلعات الأمة، والاصطفاف مع الشعب حتى لن ينسى لهم التاريخ وقفتهم بجانب الأمة.*

* وأعلنت الجماعة، فى بيان لها اليوم حول الأحداث التى تمر بها البلاد هذه الفترة، وحصل "اليوم السابع" على نسخة منه، تضامنها الكامل مع الشعب المسلم فى مصر"، وأضاف: "نبتهل إلى الله جل وعلا أن يتقبل قتلاهم فى الشهداء، وأن يشفى  جرحاهم".*

* وأضاف البيان: "کنا نود أن نکون فى مقدمة الصفوف نشارککم هذا الشرف، ونکون لکم ردءاً، ولكن سجون طرة والعقرب وتشديد الحراسة وأبو زعبل مکتظة بالمجاهدين يقضون عقوبات ظالمة مدى الحياة، والبقية اضطررت لترك البلاد بعد حرب النظام لنا لنشارك المجاهدين فى جبهات أخرى.. فالثبات الثبات أيها الشعب الحر الأبى، فها قد تنفستم الحرية، ولاحت لکم تباشير النصر، فأکملوا المشوار إلى نهايته، ولا تقنعوا بتعديلات وزارية ولا انخفاض أسعار ولا ارتفاع أجور ولا غيرها من الحلول التى يلجأ إليها النظام.* ​
اليوم السابع


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*شيخ الأزهر يدعو ممثلين عن الشباب  للقائه  *

​ *




فضيلة الإمام الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر الشريف

طالب فضيلة الإمام الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر الشريف، الشباب المحتجين انتخاب مجموعة تمثلهم ودعاهم للقائه شخصيًا بمقر مشيخة الأزهر للاتفاق على كلمة سواء تعيد إلى مصر أمنها واستقرارها.

كما طالب شيخ الأزهر- فى كلمة وجهها عبر التليفزيون المصرى قبل قليل- الشباب المحتج فى ميدان التحرير وفى المناطق الأخرى بالعودة إلى منازلهم والتوقف عن تلك المواجهة المحزنة التى تقع بين أبناء الشعب الواحد.

ونبه شيخ الأزهر إلى أن هذه الأحداث تفتت وحدة الأمة، محذرًا من تصفية الحسابات التى يستغلها البعض من أجل الإضرار بمصلحة الوطن، وطالبهم بالالتزام بما يقره الدين الإسلامى والتمسك بطبيعة الشعب المصرى الكريم التى ترفض العنف والاقتتال والتمسك بما يوحد صفهم وأن يعلو صوت العقل والمسئولية.

وكان مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالأزهر قد أصدر بيانًا فى وقت سابق دعا المصريين جميعا إلى التمسك بوحدتهم.

اليوم السابع
*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*الكنيسة" تشارك فى مظاهرة تأييد للرئيس مبارك

كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم**


تقوم الكنيسة القبطية اليوم بالمشاركة فى مظاهرة المليون التى تقام أمام مسجد مصطفى محمود من خلال عدد كبير من القساوسة الذين يحضرون من مختلف محافظات مصر للمطالبة بعودة الهدوء والأمان لمصر وإبقاء الرئيس مبارك.

من جانبه قال مصدر كنسى داخل المقر البابوى إن البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقصية قام بتكليف الأنبا يؤانس السكرتير الشخصى له بالاتصال بعدد من الاساقفة المجمع المقدس وعدد من الكهنة المشاهير لحضور مظاهرة اليوم التى تنطلق من مسجد مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين.

وأضاف أن الكنيسة تطالب بعودة الهدوء إلى مصر بلدنا والسلام مرة أخرى وإبقاء الرئيس حتى لا يكون فراغا سياسيا فى مصر يؤدى إلى فوضى طويلة.

وأشار إلى أن الكنيسة ستعلن من خلال مبادرة باسم "بنحبك يا مصر" فى المظاهرة التى ستنطلق الساعة الواحدة والتى من المنتظر أن تكون مظاهرة تأييد للرئيس مبارك ومظاهرة حل الأزمة حتى لا تدخل مصر إلى نفق مظلم.*​

*تم تأكيد الخبر
*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*نداء عاجل الان من على التلفزيون المصرى : اللى يعرف حد فى ميدان التحرير يتصل بيه فورا

يقوله ان فى عناصر هتندس داخل التجمعات لاشعال الحرايق فى الميدان وقلب المظاهره رأسا على عقب

النداء يتكرر الان على شاشه المصريه 
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*"الصحة" تعلن وفاة مواطن وإصابة 350 فى مصادمات ميدان التحرير*

*  الأربعاء، 2 فبراير  2011 -*


*



*
*الدكتور عبد الرحمن شاهين المتحدث الرسمى لوزارة الصحة*

*أعلن الدكتور عبد الرحمن شاهين المتحدث الرسمى لوزارة الصحة نقل سيارات الإسعاف للأكثر من 350 مصابا، جراء  الصدامات التى وقعت بين مؤيدى ورافضى الرئيس مبارك، مؤكداً وفاة مواطن لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة خلال عملية نقله إلى أقرب مستشفى.*

* كما أضاف "شاهين" أن هناك عدداً كبيراً من سيارات الإسعاف المتواجدة بالقرب من ميدان التحرير لنقل المصابين فى المظاهرات التى يشهدها الميدان.*

* وأضاف شاهين أن المصابين يتم نقلهم فوراً إلى مستشفيات المنيرة العام والهلال ومعهد ناصر لكى يتلقوا العلاج الطبى المناسب.* ​

اليوم السابع


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*الجيش يتخذ مواقع جديدة لتأمين متظاهرى التحرير

بدأ الجيش فى التحرك وإنهاء الاعتداءات بين مؤيدى مبارك والمعارضين له الذى يشهده ميدان التحرير حاليا، واتخذت دبابات الجيش مواقع جديدة لتأمين المتظاهرين، وذلك فى مدخل التحرير من ناحية قصر النيل.

وفى الوقت ذاته يقف المئات من الشباب على مدخل التحرير من ناحية قصر النيل لتأمين المدخل بعد إصابة العشرات اليوم

اليوم السابع* *




*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*ارتفاع المصابين إلى 403 فى مواجهات بين مؤيدين ومعارضين للرئيس مبارك

* *مواجهات بين مؤيدى ومعارضى مبارك *
*أكد الدكتور أحمد سامح فريد وزير الصحة أن التقارير الطبية حول المصابين جراء المواجهات بين المؤيدين والرافضين لإستمرار الرئيس حسنى مبارك فى الحكم قد ارتفع الى 403 مصابا، وتم إسعاف ١٣٣ مصابا منهم داخل ميدان التحرير. 
كما تم نقل ١٣٠ مصابا الى مستشفى المنيرة والهلال، ٣٥ مصابا الى معهد ناصر، مشيرا الى أن جميع المصابين قد تم علاجهم وغادروا المستشفيات، حيث لا توجد إصابات بأعيرة نارية بينهم، باستثناء ٢ من المصابين بكسور ومازالوا يتلقون العلاج

المصدر:المصرى اليوم*

*




*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*أحمد زويل يصل إلى القاهرة.. ويؤكد: يجب لم شمل المصريين في هذا الظرف

* *وصل العالم المصري الدكتور أحمد زويل الحاصل على جائزة نوبل للكيمياء إلى القاهرة قادما من مدينة دبي الإماراتية للمشاركة في مساعي البحث عن مخرج لمصر في أزمتها الراهنة.*
*وذكر زويل، لدى وصوله مساء الأربعاء : «أهم شيء عندي الآن هو مصر ولم الشمل وتوحيد الشعب المصري مرة أخرى وخاصة وأن البلد حاليا ملتهبة وتمر بمنعطف خطير ويجب علينا جميعا العمل بصدق دون مصالح شخصية».*
*وقال: «أنا أحيي الشباب المصري الذي كان وراء التغييرات والتوجه نحو الديمقراطية وسأجري عدة لقاءات مع عدد من الشخصيات خلال الساعات القادمة وسأعلن موقفي خلال مؤتمر صحفي عالمي سيعقد الخميس أو الجمعة».

المصرى اليوم*
*





*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*فيديو واضح و قريب جدا للاشتباكات العنيفة لمؤيدون الرئيس والرافضون*




​[YOUTUBE]35Xs3jZmhRw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*العفو الدولية: الجيش فشل في حماية المتظاهرين سلميا 

* *ردا على أحداث العنف التي شهدتها مصر اليوم، قالت نائب مدير منظمة العفو الدولية لشؤون الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا، حسيبة حاج صحراوي إن »الجيش فشل في الوقاء بالتزاماته في حماية المتظاهرين السلميين، والسماح باستمرار هذا العنف يثير تساؤلات حول ما إذا كانت لديهم أوامر بعدم التدخل«.*
*وأضافت حسيبة إن »الحكومة المصرية لا تستطيع إخلاء الساحة وتفريق المتظاهرين بسهولة، يجب الحفاظ على حق المعارضين في التظاهر السلمي».

المصرى اليوم*


*




*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*الجزيرة  تذيع خبراً غير صحيح عن إطلاق نار بين متظاهرى المهندسين

* *أذاعت قناة الجزيرة خبراً عارٍ تماماً من الصحة، مفاده "إطلاق نار واشتباكات عنيفة بميدان مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين بين مؤيدى ومعارضى مبارك"، رغم أن الهدوء هو سيد الموقف الآن بالميدان. 

وتسيطر حالة تامة من الهدوء على ميدان مصطفى محمود بمنطقة المهندسين، حيث محررى اليوم السابع يقومون بتغطية الأحداث بالميدان لحظة بلحظة، ولم يحدث أى اشتباكات من أى نوع.
*

*
اليوم السابع*
*




*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*
* *المتمسكون بالبقاء فى التحرير: لا نثق فى الرئيس.. وخايفين من انتقامه

* *كفاية عليه كده.. لازم يمشى دلوقتى» هكذا بدأ، محمود عمرو، أحد المتمسكين بالبقاء فى ميدان التحرير حديثه لـ«المصرى اليوم»، رافضًا تصديق خطاب الرئيس مبارك، وأكمل قائلاً: «أنا واحد من الناس قضيت 5 سنين فى السجون ولا أثق فيما يقوله الرئيس عن محاسبة المخربين».*​ *يبرر عمرو عدم ثقته بقوله: «مبارك مش هيحاسب الشرطة.. هيحاسبنا إحنا، بقاله 30 سنة مش شايف غيرنا مخربين وهيلبسونا اللى حصل»، ثم أضاف منفعلا: «بقالنا 30 سنة بيدخلوا علينا غرف النوم وبيقولوا علينا مخربين بسبب كتاب بنقرا فيه».*
*ينفى الرجل والملتفون حوله من الشباب، أن تكون رغبتهم تحديد شكل للدولة سواء «إسلامية» أو «علمانية» أو «ديمقراطية»، كل ما يرغب فيه عمرو هو رحيل «الرئيس»، فالرجل القادم من محافظة الفيوم، كما يقول، لا يتعدى راتبه الشهرى 400 جنيه.. ويضيف: «لو عايش فى القاهرة كنت دفعتهم إيجار وفلست». واختتم «الشيخ» ورفاقه: «لا نأمنه على أموالنا وديننا».. مقترحاً «بديلاً» له، وهو أن يتولى «البلد» رئيس المحكمة الدستورية.*
*وليد محمد، متظاهر آخر، قرر الاستمرار متظاهرًا فى ميدان التحرير، وفسر ذلك بالخوف من انتقام «مبارك»، مذكرًا بالانتخابات الرئاسية السابقة التى وعد بأن تكون «حرة نزيهة»، وبمجرد الانتهاء منها، على حد كلامه، ألقى القبض على أيمن نور ونعمان جمعة، وسجنهما.*
*عدم الثقة فى «الرئيس» هى مشكلة أحد المتظاهرين، الطالب فى كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة، الذى يرى أن الشعب لم يعد يثق به بعد أن توفى منهم متظاهرون على أيدى قوات الأمن، واختتم الشاب: «أنا مش هروح البيت غير لما كل الناس دى تروح».*
*وقال صلاح محمود، إن المتظاهرين مستمرون فى اعتصامهم لحين إعلان الرئيس تنحيه عن مهام منصبه ومغادرته البلاد، مشيرة إلى أن هناك حالة من التخوف تنتاب المحتجين من عدم وفاء النظام بمطالب الشعب المشروعة.

المصرى اليوم*
*





*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2011)

*هيلاري كلينتون تدعو النائب المصري التحقيق في الأحداث التي وقعت اليوم في البلاد للعثور على المسؤولين عن 
المعارك اللتي دارت في القاهره
​*http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/01/28/internacional/1296233571.html


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*عمر سليمان يطالب المتظاهرين بالعودة لمنازلهم

توجه نائب رئيس الجمهورية عمر سليمان بنداء إلى جميع المتظاهرين بضرورة العودة إلى منازلهم.

وأكد سليمان فى بيان أذاعه التلفزيون المصرى أنه ليس من المعقول أن يتناحر المصريون مع بعضهم البعض بهذه الطريقة

اليوم السابع* *




*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*اللى يحب مصر مايخربش مصر




*​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*اب كاهن مرفوع على الاعناق فى مظاهره من اجل تأييد الرئيس*​ 

*[YOUTUBE]t2gmTU_jXdE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*ان كنتم تريدون فوضي ..... فقد حققتوها
إن كنتم تريدون تغيير ..... فقد غيرتوها 
إن كنتم تريدون الرئيس ..... فهو معنا حتي نهايه الفتره 
إن كنتم لا تريدون الرئيس ..... فقال لن يرشح نفسه مره اخري 
افهم بقى اللى قاعد ف ميدان التحرير بيتظاهر علشان ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

* يا جماعة وزارة الصحة بتحذر من عمليات تطعيم مشبوهة وباختصار اللى بيحصل ان دول بيكون اى ناس سرقوا عربية اسعاف والله اعلم بيكونوا معاهم ايه وبيقولوا عاوزين نطعم الاطفال وبيخبطوا ع البيوت فياريت نخلى بالنا الخبر كان مكتوب على تلفزيون مصر ف الاخبار اللى تحت والخبر ده مهم جدا الكل ينشروا على الصفحات*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*

* *
* *
* *مسلحون يقتحمون مخزن لشركة "مساهمة البحيرة"

أسوان _ صلاح المسن 


هاجمت عصابة مسلحة ليلة أمس أحد مخازن شركة مساهمة البحيرة بقرية المنار بوادى النقرة شرق مركز كوم إمبو، ويقع المخزن على مساحة 5 أفدنة، ويحتوى على معدات زراعية ومواسير ويضم ورشة لصيانة شبكات الرش والتنقيط.

وقام أفراد العصابة بالاشتباك مع أمن مخازن الشركة فى محاولة منهم لاقتحامه، حيث حاول أفراد العصابة أخذ مفاتيح المخزن بالقوة وقاموا برشق الخفير المكلف بحراسة المخازن بعدة طلقات فى ساقه وفروا هاربين بعد أن فشلوا فى اقتحام المبنى لعدم وجود المفاتيح معه، وتم نقل المصاب إلى مستشفى أسيوط الجامعى.







* *





*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*شوارع وسط البلد خالية من زائريها ويعمها الخراب

كتبت: تريزة سمير
شوارع وميادين قلب العاصمة خالية تمامًا من المارة، احتراق المباني وممتلكات كاملة مقاهي تفتح أبوابها ولم تر وجه زبون واحد.. 
كل هذا كان بشكل كبير في قلب العاصمة، سيارات محترقة، والجميع في حالة ترقب للفترة القادمة، الجميع يبحث عن الاستقرار والأمن في وقت ضاع فيه كل هذا أمام أعينهم. 

تحدث إلينا "رشدي حامد"- عامل في مقهي بجوار الجامعة الأميريكية- قائلاً: لم أستـطع الذهاب إلي منزلي، مشيرًا إلى أن أحدًا لم يدخل المقهى منذ أسبوع، وبالتالي لم يتحصل منذ ذلك الوقت على عشرة جنيهات، مؤكّدًا أنه ترك أبنائه في المنزل دون خبز.
وتمني "حامد" أن تهدأ الأمور حتي يستطيع العيش هو وأبنائه. 

وبروح الغضب صرخ مواطن رفض ذكر اسمه: "تعبنا جدااا فمنذ 72 ".ساعة لم يغمض لنا جفن"، وأضاف: أبنائنا في حالة من الذعر.. أعمالنا قد توقفت، فأُصيبت البلد بخراب كامل ولا نعرف متي نقف علي أقدامنا* 
*




*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*دعوة مضادة لعدم التظاهر يوم الجمعة القادم لإخماد نار الفتنة

كتبت: ماريا ألفي إدوارد
على خلفية الدعوة الاليكترونية التي دعا إليها جروب"كلنا خالد سعيد"على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي"الفيس بوك"، والتي يطالبون خلالها بالتظاهر يوم الجمعة القادمة والتي أطلقوا عليها"جمعة الخلاص".

قام عدد من شباب الفيس بوك بعمل دعوة اليكترونية مضادة لدعوة جروب"كلنا خالد سعيد"تحت عنوان"لا للتظاهر يوم الجمعة القادمة لإخماد نار الفتنة".

وأكدوا أنهم ليسوا بمؤيدين أو معارضين للنظام، ولكنهم محبين لمصر ويريدوا التهدئة حتى ولو لوقت قصير.

يُذكر أن عدد المنضمين للدعوة -حتى وقت كتابة هذه السطور-" 20,276
"عضوًا.* 
*




*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*صحف عالمية: الإخوان تستعد للصعود إلى السلطة فى مصر

* *كتبت إنجى مجدى


قالت صحيفة "وول ستريت جورنال"، إن قرار الرئيس مبارك بعدم ترشح نفسه الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة يجبر الولايات المتحدة على مواجهة معضلة شائكة بشأن كيفية التعامل مع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى مصر.

وأشارت الصحيفة الأمريكية إلى أنه على الرغم من أن الجماعة لعبت دوراً هادئاً فى الانتفاضة، فإن ماضيها فى الانتخابات البرلمانية يشير إلى أنها ستكون قوة لا يستهان بها فى الوقت الذى تتحرك فيه البلاد نحو انتخابات مفتوحة.

واعتبرت أن حديث عمر سليمان نائب الرئيس بشأن إجراء محادثات مع المعارضة تشمل الإخوان، يمثل تحولاً أساسياً للحكومة فى مصر والتى حظرت الجماعة عام 1954 باعتبارها خطراً على استقرار البلاد.

واتفقت مجلة ديل شبيجل الألمانية مع زميلاتها الأمريكية مؤكدة أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ستستغل انهيار نظام مبارك فى شق طريقها نحو السلطة، وستبذل قصارى جهدها فى كسب الشرعية. 








*
*




*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*"ساويرس": الفوضى هي البديل الوحيد لرحيل "مبارك" بشكل مفاجئ*

*كتب: جرجس بشرى
على خلفية ما نشرته بعض وسائل الإعلام حول مطالب الشباب المحتج بميدان التحرير بمغادرة الرئيس "مبارك" للبلاد، قال القمص "صليب متى ساويرس"- رئيس مركز السلام الدولي لحقوق الإنسان: إنه ليس من اللائق أن يسمح المصريون بمغادرة الرئيس "مبارك" لـ"مصر"، خاصةً بعد استجابته لكافة المطالب التي طالب بها الشباب المصري الواعي، والتي تتعلق بإحداث إصلاحات سياسية واجتماعية واقتصادية. 

وأوضح "ساويرس" أنه ليس من الوفاء وليس من صفات المصري أن ينسى إي إيجابيات للرئيس "مبارك"، خاصة وأنه صاحب الضربة الجوية الأولى في حرب أكتوبر، والذي استعاد أرض "طابا" بدون نقطة دماء.

وأكّد "ساويرس" أن الشباب يجب أن يدركوا أن رحيل "مبارك" بشكل مفاجئ يعني إحداث فوضى عارمة بالبلاد وعدم انتقال آمن وسلس للسلطة، في ظل وجود تيارات دينية تريد الانقضاض على الحكم. وقال: "علينا أن نترك الرئيس للشهور القليلة القادمة خاصة بعد إعلانه عدم الترشح للرئاسة؛ لتأمين إجراءات الانتقال السلمي والمنظّم للسلطة".*


----------



## geegoo (3 فبراير 2011)

بس فين العاقل اللي يسمع ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

geegoo قال:


> بس فين العاقل اللي يسمع ؟؟؟؟؟



*لا المنتج ده شاحح فى الاسواق 
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*شهود عيان: اشتباكات بين المحتجين في ميدان التحرير ومهاجمين يستخدمون الرصاص الحي​*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2011)

*



دعوة مضادة لعدم التظاهر يوم الجمعة القادم لإخماد نار الفتنة

كتبت: ماريا ألفي إدوارد
على خلفية الدعوة الاليكترونية التي دعا إليها جروب"كلنا خالد سعيد"على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي"الفيس بوك"، والتي يطالبون خلالها بالتظاهر يوم الجمعة القادمة والتي أطلقوا عليها"جمعة الخلاص".

قام عدد من شباب الفيس بوك بعمل دعوة اليكترونية مضادة لدعوة جروب"كلنا خالد سعيد"تحت عنوان"لا للتظاهر يوم الجمعة القادمة لإخماد نار الفتنة".

وأكدوا أنهم ليسوا بمؤيدين أو معارضين للنظام، ولكنهم محبين لمصر ويريدوا التهدئة حتى ولو لوقت قصير.

يُذكر أن عدد المنضمين للدعوة -حتى وقت كتابة هذه السطور-" 20,276
"عضوًا. 







أنقر للتوسيع...

 
عشان كده رجعوا النت
​شكرا مارو للتغطية الرائعة​*​​​​


----------



## grges monir (3 فبراير 2011)

مايحدث فى ميدان التحرير شىء مأساوى
تشبة الحرب الاهلية التى لم تعرفها مصر طوال تاريخها
الوضع صعب جدا
والشباب المصرى من كلا الطرفين حماسة يطغى على صوت العقل
لا يوجد وضع افضل للخروج من هذة الازمة من الذى طرحة مبارك  فى بيانة الاخير


----------



## besm alslib (3 فبراير 2011)

*إلقاء القبض على مهندس إسرائيلى فى السويس *​

الخميس، 3 فبراير 2011 - 01:28






*قوات الجيش *​ 

*القاهرة (أ.ش.أ) *​ 
*تمكنت وحدات الجيش الثالث الميدانى المنتشرة بمحافظة السويس من إلقاء القبض على مهندس إسرائيلى يدعى تومى خولال، كان متواجداً فى منطقة حى الأربعين.*​ 
*وذكر التليفزيون المصرى اليوم الخميس، أن القوات المسلحة تقوم حاليا بالتحقيق معه لمعرفة أسباب دخوله إلى مصر وتواجده فى محافظة السويس فى هذا التوقيت.*


*اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*متظاهرون: لا تفاوض بعد البلطجة

* *نقلت وكالة"رويترز" عن المتظاهرين المعتصمين في ميدان التحرير تأكيدهم أنهم باتوا أكثر عزما من أي وقت مضى على الاطاحة بالرئيس مبارك بعد أن هاجم موالون له الميدان، مما أسفر عن مقتل 5 وإصابة 836 وفق حصيلة رسمية.*
*وهتف محتجون في الصباح وتعهدوا باسقاط مبارك وعدم الاستسلام. وظل الميدان تحت سيطرة المحتجين المناهضين للحكومة رغم هجوم البلطجية الموالين لمبارك.*
*وحرس العديد من المحتجين حواجز حول الميدان للتصدي لانصار مبارك. وخاطب رجل المحتجين في التحرير عبر مكبر للصوت وقال إنه اعتقل مجرمين ومثيري شغب.*
*وأظهرت لقطات تلفزيونية عرضتها قناة "الجزيرة" اعتقال وحدات من الجيش في الميدان لاشخاص يرتدون زيا مدنيا. وقال محتجون إن الجنود استجوبوا بعض أنصار مبارك الذين هاجموهم.*
*وقال متحدث باسم حركة كفاية المعارضة لقناة "الجزيرة" إن ما حدث أمس جعل المحتجين أكثر تصميما على الاطاحة بالرئيس مبارك. وأضاف أنه لن تكون هناك مفاوضات مع أي شخص في النظام بعد ما حدث وما زال يحدث في ميدان التحرير.

المصدر :الوفد*
*




*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*لواء جيش صاعقة تنهى مظاهرات ميدان التحرير   *


[YOUTUBE]VtIrSVa39_w&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*بدء حوار نائب رئيس الجمهورية مع الأحزاب السياسية

أفاد التلفزيون المصرى اليوم الخميس بأن السيد عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية بدأ الحوار مع الأحزاب السياسية والقوى الوطنية، ولم يذكر التلفزيون مزيدا من التفاصيل* *




*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*

* *
* *
* *الوفد:5 آلاف جنيه للبلطجى لفض المظاهرة بالتحرير

* *اعترف عدد كبير من البلطجيه وعناصر الأمن المتخفين فى لباس مدنى أنهم قاموا بالإعتدء على المئات من المرابطين فى ميدان التحرير للأسبوع الثانى على التوالى*
*والمطالبين برحيل الرئيس مبارك عن السلطة ,مقابل مبلغ 5 آلاف جنيه لكل مسجل خطر.  واعترفوا بعد إلقاء المتظاهرين القبض عليهم وتسلميهم للجيش ,أن رجال اعمال فى الحزب الوطنى بينهم أصحاب شركة شهيرة للسيراميك ,وآخر طبيب ذائع الصيت , دفعوهم لذلك, وقاموا بإمدادهم بآلاف الجنيهات لشراء الخيول والجمال والأسلحة البيضاء لإخلاء ميدان التحرير من المعتصمين . * 
*وكشف المقبوض عليهم أنهم اعدوا خطتهم منذ منتصف ليلة أول امس ,بعد انتهاء الرئيس مبارك من خطابه الذى وعد فيه بتعديلات دستورية على المادتين 76و77, وعن اجراءات لإنتقال السلطة سلمياً. وأشاروا إلى أنهم قاموا بالتجوال ليلاً فى ساحه ميدان التحرير بين المناوئين لنظام مبارك , لدراسه الوضع الميدانى على أرض الواقع , نظراً لكثافة الأعداد ,ومعرفه ثغرات الدخول والخروج التى لم تتمكن اللجان التي تنظم عملية الدخول والخروج بمساعدة الجيش من سدها .*
*ونشبت مشاجرات عنيفة بين البلطجية وعناصر الشرطة اثناء القبض عليهم ,لإعترافهم على بعضهم البعض ,وقد تبين ان اغلبهم مسجلين خطر لم يكن لديهم بطاقات هوية. كما تم العثور على بطاقات تثبت إنتماء بعضهم للشرطة

الوفد*
*





*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*رويترز: مصير الثورة بيد قائد الجيش

* *ربما يكون مصير الحركة المطالبة بالديمقراطية في مصر معلقا برئيس أركان قواتها المسلحة الفريق سامي عنان الذي*
*رفض حتى الان استخدام القوة ضد المحتجين الذين يطالبون برحيل مبارك. * 
*وقطع عنان -وهو ضابط سابق بسلاح الدفاع الجوي- زيارة إلى واشنطن وأسرع عائدا الى القاهرة قبل أن يصدر الجيش بيانا حاسما الاثنين الماضي يصف مطالب المحتجين بأنها مشروعة ويقول إنه لن يطلق النار على الشعب.*
*وبعد أن أعلن مبارك أنه لن يسعى الى اعادة انتخابه يقول الجيش للمحتجين إن رسالتهم وصلت وأن عليهم أن يغادروا الشوارع. لكن لم يتضح هل سيتصدى الجنود للمحتجين إذا استمرت المظاهرات.*
*وسيواجه عنان -الذي تلقى تدريبه في الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق كما درس بكلية أركان الحرب المرموقة في فرنسا وبأكاديمية ناصر العليا للدراسات العسكرية في مصر- قرارات صعبة.*
*وقال الاميرال مايك مولر رئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركة الامريكية ان عنان أكد له في حديث خاص التزام الجيش المصري بالحفاظ على الاستقرار. واضاف "هو يؤكد لي أنهم ملتزمون بذلك وسيظلون نصيرا للاستقرار في بلدهم. لقد تصرف الجيش المصري حتى الان بشكل جيد جدا."*
*في الوقت نفسه قال كمال الهلباوي العضو البارز في جماعة الاخوان المسلمين والذي يعيش في الخارج ان عنان قد يكون خليفة مقبولا لمبارك لانه يعتبر غير قابل للفساد. وأضاف أن عنان "يمكن ان يكون رجل المستقبل... اعتقد انه سيكون مقبولا لانه يتمتع بسمعة طيبة. هو لم يتورط في الفساد ولا يعرف الناس عنه ذلك."*
*وذكر مصدر بالمخابرات الاسرائيلية أن عنان ينظر اليه على أنه ضابط محترف وغير سياسي ولا يتمتع بشخصية كاريزمية لكنه كفء ويحظى بثقة الولايات المتحدة. وعلى العكس من مدير المخابرات العامة السابق اللواء عمر سليمان الذي عينه مبارك يوم السبت نائبا للرئيس فان عنان ليس له أي تعاملات معروفة مع اسرائيل. وذلك قد يجعله ذلك أكثر قبولا لدى رجل الشارع.*
*المصدر :الوفد*
*




*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*عاجل :جمال في* ‬أمريكا*.. ‬وعز معتقل

* *مبتعداً* ‬عن كل احداث مصر سافر جمال مبارك إلي* ‬الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للإقامة فيها وعلمت* »‬الوفد*« ‬ان مبارك الابن لن* ‬يعود إلي* ‬مصر إلا بعد اجراء انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية*.‬*
*وفي* ‬الوقت الذي* ‬فر للخارج جمال مبارك أمين عام مساعد الحزب الوطني* ‬القت جهات سيادية القبض علي* ‬أحمد عز أمين تنظيم الحزب الوطني* ‬استعداداً* ‬لمحاكمته بتهمة الفساد السياسي* ‬والاقتصادي* ‬وكان* »‬عز*« ‬قد تورط في* ‬أكثر من جريمة اقتصادية حيث استولي* ‬بطرق ملتوية علي* ‬مصنع الدخيلة للحديد والصلب*. ‬كما كان مهندس التشريعات الاقتصادية التي* ‬صدرت خلال السنوات الأخيرة وساعدت علي* ‬حماية المحتكرين في* ‬جميع القطاعات،* ‬فضلاً* ‬عن انه المسئول الأول عن تزوير الانتخابات التشريعية الأخيرة مستعينا بالبلطجية الذين سودوا البطاقات الانتخابية لصالح مرشحي* ‬الوطني،* ‬ثم خرج عقب انتهاء الانتخابات متفاخراً* ‬بأنه سيظل* ‬يطارد المعارضة حتي* ‬آخر العمر*.‬ * 
*وكان* »‬عز*« ‬قد حاول الهروب خارج مصر بصحبة زوجتيه وتوجه بالفعل إلي* ‬مطار القاهرة في* ‬موكب* ‬يضم* ‬7* ‬سيارات تحمل متعلقاته الشخصية،* ‬ولكن سلطات المطار اتصلت بجهة سيادتة لأخذ رأيها في* ‬سفر* »‬عز*« ‬فوافقت هذه الجهة علي* ‬سفر زوجتي* ‬عز إلي* ‬أثينا ورفضت سفر عز وبسرعة تطورت الأحداث وتم التحفظ علي* »‬عز*« ‬داخل احدي* ‬الجهات السيادية تمهيدا لمحاكمته*.‬*
*الوفد*
*





*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*الجيش يتدخل لحماية متظاهري التحرير

فصلت قوات الجيش بين أنصار الرئيس مبارك والمطالبين بتنحيته في ميدان التحرير وانتشر أفراد مشاة لإقامة منطقة عازلة، لحماية المتظاهرين من هجمات البلطجية. وقال مراسل لوكالة "رويترز" في ميدان التحرير: إن هناك فاصلا يبلغ حوالي 80 مترا بين الطرفين. وهذه هي المرة الأولى التي يشاهد فيها جنود الجيش وهم يتحركون بحسم لوقف العنف

المصدر :الوفد* *





*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*خمسة قادة أوروبيين ينددون باستخدام العنف فى مصر *

*  الخميس، 3 فبراير  2011 -*
​ *




الرئيس الفرنسى نيكولا ساركوزى


ندد قادة أكبر دول أوروبية (فرنسا وألمانيا وبريطانيا وإيطاليا وأسبانيا) فى بيان مشترك وزعته الرئاسة الفرنسية اليوم الخميس، "بجميع الذين يستخدمون العنف أو يشجعون عليه" فى مصر.*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*شفيق: سنقوم بتحقيقات لمعرفة من يقف وراء ضرب المتظاهرين  *

*  الخميس، 3 فبراير  2011 -*

​ *




أحمد شفيق رئيس الوزراء

أعرب أحمد شفيق، رئيس الوزراء، عن أسفه الشديد لما حدث أمس فى ميدان التحرير، حيث تسللت مجموعات غير واضحة الهوية إلى الميدان تستخدم الجمال والخيول، وهذا أمر مرفوض ومخالف لكل منطق، حيث نتج عن ذلك اشتباكات غير مسيطر عليها أساءت لكل مصر.

ووصف فى مداخلة هاتفية مع قناة "المحور" اليوم ما حدث بأنه مهزلة بكل معانيها، وإذا كان هناك من خطط لهذا الإجراء فسيتم التحقيق ومحاسبة مرتكبيها. كما أعرب عن حزنه لسقوط عدد من الضحايا والجرحى فى هذه الأحداث المؤسفة، وقال إنه بحكم خطاب التكليف الذى كلفه به الرئيس مبارك بتولى الوزارة، فإن هناك تحقيقاً يجرى فى هذه الأحداث وستصدر قرارات بإحالة ومحاكمة كل من تسبب فيها سواء بإهمال أو عمد أو سوء نيه. 

وأضاف شفيق قائلا: "إن وقوف مجموعة فى ميدان التحرير تعبر عن رأيها ليس خطأ، كما أن وقوف مجموعة أخرى عند ميدان مصطفى محمود ليس بخطأ أيضا.. ولكن الخطأ فى تدفق المخالفين فى الرأى وصدامهم فى ميدان واحد".

وأكد التزام الدولة بإظهار الحقيقة ومعرفة من يقف وراء هذه الأحداث والشغب الذى لم يكن فيه أى منطق والخاسر الوحيد هو الشعب المصرى، مضيفا أن إراقة الدماء بين أبناء الشعب الواحد لا يقبل به عقل ولا منطق.

وأعرب عن أمله فى عودة جميع المتظاهرين إلى منازلهم فى أسرع وقت وتحكيم العقل لأن كل ساعة تمر على مصر فى هذه الأحداث تضاعف الخسائر بمليارات الجنيهات.

وأشار رئيس الوزراء إلى أنه يواصل اتصالاته ولقاءاته بالوزراء فى مواقعهم، حيث التقى أمس بعدد منهم وتوجه اليوم إلى وزارة التجارة والصناعة والتقى بالوزيرة سميحة فوزى والمسئولين للتأكد من سير العمل ومتابعة الأنشطة المختلفة. 

وأكد شفيق أن ما يحدث يضر بالبلد بأكمله، وقال: "يجب إيقاف هذه المهزلة بأسرع ما يمكن كى نعود للمنطق والعقل والتفاهم، وإننا يجب أن ننظر إلى مشاكلنا ونتفرغ لها، وأن نجتاز الأزمة لتعود الشرطة لممارسة دورها ويتفرغ الناس لأعمالهم. وطالب الجميع بالهدوء وعدم الانفعال والتفاؤل حتى نصل بمصر إلى بر الأمان.

 وفيما يتعلق بالوضع الأمنى فى ميدان التحرير وكيفية التعامل معه، قال رئيس الوزراء: إن الحكومة ستبذل كل الجهود حتى لا تتكرر هذه الأحداث، مضيفا أن الخاسر الوحيد هو مصر. وبشأن التقارير الإخبارية التى تفيد باعتذار القوى السياسية عن الحوار، أكد شفيق أنه لم تصل إليه أى معلومة عن هذا الاعتذار.


اليوم السابع
*
 ​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*الأسوشيتدبرس: مبارك أضاع فرصته لخروج كريم من السلطة*

*  الخميس، 3 فبراير  2011 -*

*



*


*قالت وكالة الأسوشيتدبرس إن الرئيس أضاع فرصة الخروج الكريم من السلطة بعد ثلاثين عاما من حكم البلاد بقبضة حديدية. *

* وأشارت إلى أن انتفاضة الشارع المصرى التى تسير فى أسبوعها الثانى بدأت تأخذ منعطفا خطيرا لكنه ليس مفاجأ، بتراشق المعارضين والمؤيدين لمبارك.*

* وأضافت أن إعلان مبارك رحيله بعد عدة أشهر أثار الغضب بين المعارضين الذين يصرون على تنحيه الآن. وهو القرار الذى عمق ما أصبح أكبر أزمة سياسية خارجية تواجه الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما الذى طالب مبارك بانتقال سلمى للسلطة الآن.*


*اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*روبرت فيسك: اشتباكات ميدان التحرير أشبه بالحرب الأهلية*

*  الخميس، 3 فبراير  2011 -*

​ *




الكاتب البريطانى روبرت فيسك

يواصل الكاتب روبرت فيسك رصد ما يجرى فى مصر، وتحدث فى مقاله بصحيفة الإندبندنت عن أحداث أمس الأربعاء، وقال تحت عنوان "دماء وخوف مع شن رجال مبارك حملتهم" إن الاشتباكات التى وقعت بالأمس فى مصر كانت أقرب إلى الحرب الأهلية، فالمصريون أصبحوا يقاتلون المصريين. ويتساءل فيسك عما يمكن أن نطلقه على هؤلاء الأشخاص الغاضبين الخطيرين، المباركيين، المحتجين أو المقاومة؟ فقد أصبح هذا ما يطلقه الرجال والنساء الذين يناضلون من أجل الإطاحة بمبارك على أنفسهم.

ويصف الكاتب البريطاتى المشهد فى ميدان التحرير قائلاً، إنه كان شديد الفظاعة لدرجة أن رائحة الدم كانت قوية للغاية، ويلقى بمسئولية ذلك على الإدارة الأمريكية وتحديداً الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما ووزيرة خارجيته هيلارى كلينتون اللذين رفضا إدانة النظام المصرى منذ البداية باعتباره حليفاً مخلصاً لأمريكا وإسرائيل.

أما الكاتب دونالد ماكنتير، فيعلق على الأحداث قائلاً، إن الشارع العربى أكثر تعقيداً مما كان الغرب يظن. ويوضح الكاتب مقصده بالقول إن الكثير من النقاد، ومن بينهم هؤلاء فى الشرق الأوسط نفسه، تحدثوا على مدار السنيين عن "الشارع العربى". وتعامل البعض معه على أنه كتلة واحدة متجانسة لم تتلق تعليما جيداً، وأنها كتلة مضطربة يصعب بشدة معرفة مشاعرها الحقيقية.

ويرى الكاتب أن الكثير من عواقب الأيام التسعة الماضية فى مصر يجب أن تعطينا فهماً أكبر للشارع، وأنه أكثر تعقيداً بكثير من مجرد كونه مجرد كائن بشرى. فمع قلق الساسة الغربيين من تقويض الاستقرار الذى وفره الرئيس مبارك وأنه يمكن أن يفصح الطريق لموجة إسلامية أكثر خطورة فى مصرن، تحرك مئات الآلاف فى ميدان التحرير وفى وسط القاهرة وبدءوا يقولون للعالم قصة مختلفة عن الشارع العربى.

ويعتقد الكاتب أن مصر المشكلة تتعمق فى مصر بشكل سريع للغاية لدرجة تجعل هناك ضرورة ملحة لإعادة التفكير فى السياسة الأمريكية فى المنطقة.

اليوم السابع
*
 ​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*"الجيش" يحبط محاولة تهريب المسجونين من سجن طره*

*  الخميس، 3 فبراير  2011 -*

*أكد شهود عيان أن هناك تبادلا لإطلاق النار أمام سجن طره صباح اليوم، الخميس، بين أهالى المتهمين المحتجزين بالسجن والقوات المسلحة فى محاولة جديدة لإطلاق سراح ذويهم المسجونين، إلا أن قوات الجيش قامت بالتعامل مع الموقف بشدة وحزم، وأطلقت الرصاص الحى تصديا لكل من حاول اقتحام أسوار السجن.*
* أضاف الشهود أنهم سمعوا دوى الطلقات فى السابعة صباح اليوم، بعد أن تسلل أهالى المساجين من اللجان الشعبية المنتشرة فى الشوارع وقاموا بمحاولة اقتحام سور السجن، إلا أن قوات الأمن اشتبكت معهم، فقاموا بإطلاق الرصاص على فرق الجيش التى قامت بدورها بالتصدى لهم بإطلاق الرصاص الحى من مناطق عليا بأسوار السجن فى محاولة لتفريقهم والقبض عليهم والسيطرة على الموقف.*
* أصيب العشرات من الأهالى، وألقى القبض عليهم، فيما تحوم مروحيات الجيش فوق السجن لمتابعة الموقف.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*حصيلة الليلة التاسعة من ثورة الغضب ترتفع إلى 836 مصاباً وصعوبة فى تحديد عدد القتلى.. ومؤيدو مبارك يشتبكون مع المتظاهرين بالعصى والحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف*

*  الخميس، 3 فبراير  2011 -*


*



*
*المصابون بالعشرات بعد معارك البلطجية مع المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير*



كتب شعبان هدية وأميرة عبد السلام ونورا فخرى ومحمد البديوى وآية نبيل​ 
*شهد ميدان التحرير مساء أمس، الأربعاء، ليلة من أسوأ الليالى عقب مرور 8 أيام منذ بداية "ثورة الغضب"، أسفرت المواجهات التى نشبت بين المتظاهرين من مؤيدى الرئيس مبارك ومعارضيه، عن وصول عدد المصابين جراء مصادمات ميدان التحرير إلى 836 مصاباً، أما فيما يتعلق بالوفيات فقد أكد وزير الصحة، الدكتور أحمد سامح فريد، أنه جار عمل حصر شامل لها، حيث أن آخر الأعداد التى تم التوصل لها مساء الأمس 3 وفيات.*

* وأوضح الوزير فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن جميع المصابين غادروا المستشفيات بعد الوقوف على حالتهم الصحية، مؤكداً أنه لم يتبق إلا 86 مصاباً فى المستشفيات وتتراوح إصاباتهم من الدرجة الأولى إلى الثانية فى مجملها بسبب المصادمات المباشرة والتراشق بالحجارة.*

* وكانت المواجهات قد بدأت مع حلول الظلام وأصر المتظاهرون من الجانبين عدم الالتزام بساعات حظر التجوال التى حددتها القوات المسلحة، حيث نزح آلاف المؤيدين للرئيس مبارك إلى ميدان التحرير قادمين من ميدان مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين وحلوان وشبرا، بينما تمركز المتظاهرون المطالبون للرئيس بالتنحى فى وسط الميدان، وشهدت الاشتباكات بين الجانبين باستخدام العصى وإلقاء الحجارة.*

* ورغم محاولات بعض المتظاهرين الفصل بين الجانبين، من خلال الإذاعات الداخلية ومكبرات الصوت، إلى جانب تأمين مداخل فى ميدان التحرير الـ12 بتجميع قطع الحديد والأسوار، إلا أن مثيرى الشغب استطاعوا إلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف وكرات النار مما أسفر عن العديد من الإصابات والجرحى.*

* كما قامت اللجان الشعبية بإلقاء القبض على العديد من المؤيدين للنظام الحالى من أنصار الحزب الوطنى ومثيرى الشغب وتسليمهم لقوات الجيش، كما شكلوا الفرق الطبية لإسعاف الجرحى الذين سقطوا فى الميدان ولم تستطع عربات الإسعاف حصرهم.*

* ومع مرور ساعات الليل نجح المتظاهرون من معارضى الرئيس مبارك فى السيطرة على الأوضاع فى جميع الاتجاهات والتفوق على مثيرى الشغب الذين اندسوا وسط مظاهرات تأييده، خصوصا أمام مدخل التحرير من جهة المتحف المصرى ومن جهة شارع شامبليون، إلا أن الباقين منهم لم يستسلموا وظلوا أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر يلقون قنابل المولوتوف والكرات النارية ويطلقون الرصاص فى الهواء، وهو ما نجم عنه إشعال منزل مقابل للمتحف المصري، بجانب العديد من الحرائق أمام بوابة المتحف مباشرة، وأسفر عن إصابة 4 بإصابات مختلفة، جميعها فى الأرجل والكتف.*


* وتلقى المستشفى الميدانى الذى أقامته هيئة الإغاثة التابعة لاتحاد الأطباء العرب بجوار المتحف المصرى فى الطريق المؤدى إلى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض، الذى يضم مسعفين وأطباء متطوعين من معهد القلب، كثيرا من الإصابات من الجانبين، وتم تحويل عشرات الحالات إلى مستشفى المنيرة من ناحية المتحف.*

* من جانبها، لم تتدخل قوات الجيش فى الاشتباكات، واكتفت باتخاذ الدبابات مواقع جديدة لتأمين المتظاهرين فى مدخل التحرير من ناحية قصر النيل.* ​
اليوم السابع


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

*تم تحول صفحة خالد سعيد التى بدأت انتفاضة 25 يناير إلى صفحة أخوانية الأسلوب, ربما تم أعتقال صاحبها وانتزاع كلمة المرور منه, الشعارات المرفوعة الآن كلها شعارات سلفية, ويتم حجب أى رأى معارض, بل ويتم حظر أى صاحب رأى معارض

المطلوب التبليغ عنها لأدارة الفيس بوك *


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تم تحول صفحة خالد سعيد التى بدأت انتفاضة 25 يناير إلى صفحة أخوانية الأسلوب, ربما تم أعتقال صاحبها وانتزاع كلمة المرور منه, الشعارات المرفوعة الآن كلها شعارات سلفية, ويتم حجب أى رأى معارض, بل ويتم حظر أى صاحب رأى معارض
> 
> المطلوب التبليغ عنها لأدارة الفيس بوك *




*الرابط فين ؟.
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*سليمان يؤكد عدم ترشح جمال مبارك.. ويعد بتعديلات دستورية لتداول السلطة

أكد السيد عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية أن جمال مبارك نجل الرئيس حسنى مبارك وأمين لجنة السياسات بالحزب الوطني لن يرشح نفسه فى انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية القادمة. وقال سليمان أنه سيتم تعديل المادتين 76 و77 وباقى مواد الدستور. 
وأكد سليمان أن الدولة ستحاسب كل الضالعين والمتسببين فى مواجهات ميدان التحرير والانفلات الأمنى. 
وأشار نائب رئيس الجمهورية إلى أنه سيتم الافراج فورا عن الشباب المعتقلين الذين لم يرتكبوا أى أعمال إجرامية. 
وقال أنه سيتم تعديل المادتين 76 و77 و مواد أخرى الدستور، فى إشارة إلى امكانية تعديل المواد الأخرى، مثل المادة 88 التى منعت القضاة من الاشراف على الانتخابات. وأوضح أنه سيتم أيضا إجراء تعديلات دستورية لضمان تداول السلطة فى مصر

المصدر :الاهرام* *




*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*مستشفى معهد ناصر: أغلب الحالات مصابة بطلقات نارية

* *كتبت أمل علام - اليوم السابع*
*أكد الدكتور بهاء أبو زيد مدير عام مستشفى معهد ناصر، أن المعهد تلقى منذ بداية المظاهرات فى يوم 25 يناير الماضى وحتى الآن حوالى 233 شخصا أغلبهم مصابين بأعيرة نارية عبارة عن طلق نارى وشظايا وطعنات، حيث تم دخول 59 حالة بالمستشفى، وكما أن الرعاية المركزة استقبلت 15 حالة، وتم تحويل 15 حالة أخرى إلى مستشفى قصر العينى، كانت عبارة عن إصابات بالعيون، وتم علاج حوالى 113 حالة وخرجوا من المعهد.

وأشار دكتور بهاء أن أغلب الحالات عبارة عن طلقات نارية فى البطن، وتم إجراء عمليات جراحية واستئصال الأجزاء التى أصيبت بطلق نارى وحالات المرضى حاليا مستقرة.

وأكد على أن جميع الحالات التى ترد إلى المعهد وتتطلب العلاج يتم إسعافها بشكل مجانى طبقا لتعليمات السيد وزير الصحة الجديد.

ونوه مدير عام مستشفى معهد ناصر إلى أن هناك سيارة إسعاف مجهزة بغرفة عمليات تم إرسالها بجوار مسجد عمر مكرم، وبها فريق طبى من أطباء معهد ناصر، وهذا الفريق تمكن من علاج 370 حالة ابتداء من ظهر أمس الأربعاء وحتى صباح اليوم الخميس، وكل الحالات التى وردت إلى سيارة الإسعاف عبارة عن كسور وجروح نتيجة الطلق النارى.

وأشار الدكتور محسن الأحمدى أستاذ الجراحة ومدير قسم الطوارئ بمعهد ناصر أن جميع العمليات التى قمنا بإجرائها فى المعهد، كانت نتيجة الطلق الناري، كما أن 11 حالة وفاة وصلت إلى المستشفى نتيجة طلق نارى فى المخ، وهناك حالتان توفيتا بمجرد دخولهما المستشفى، الأولى عبارة عن طلق نارى فى المخ، والثانية عبارة عن طلق نارى فى البطن وتم إجراء الجراحة ولكنها توفيت، كما أن هناك حالات أخرى وصلت إلى المعهد عبارة عن إصابات فى الصدر وتهتك فى الوريد الرئيسى للرقبة باستخدام أسلحة و طلق ناري، وتم إجراء عمليات استئصال طحال واستئصال كلى نتيجة طلق نارى بهم، وكذلك استئصال لأجزاء من الأمعاء الغليظة والدقيقة.*

*




*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*الآن لقاء مع السيد عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهوريه على التلفزيون المصرى
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0qWQRIwNJLM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*                3000 بلطجى يهاجموا متظاهرى التحرير    *





[YOUTUBE]9J519Hxqaoc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*شاهد عيان يؤكد لصوت المسيحى الحر بلطجية الأمن والوطنى يهاجموا محال تجارية بشبرا الآن

كتبت مريم راجى   صوت المسيحى الحر

شاهد عيان يؤكد لصوت المسيحى الحر
بلطجية الأمن والوطنى يهاجموا محال تجارية بشبرا الآن 
البلطجية يحملوا سنج وشوع وعصى 
ويهددوا الأهالى بالقتل إذا شاركوا فى مظاهرات غداً
المزيد فى حوار صوت المسيحى الحر مع شاهد عيان بشبرا


​[YOUTUBE]DDFaYh772iM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *                3000 بلطجى يهاجموا متظاهرى التحرير    *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*واضح أن التسجيل تم مع أحد أعضاء الأخوان, حيث يقول "الكل هنا مستعد للشهادة" ...... ولذا فكل ما يقوله ليس إلا أكاذيب .... هناك سيارة تشترى 800 سندوتش من المهندسين أبلغ عنها .... هناك دعم خارجى للأخوان فى ميدان التحرير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *شاهد عيان يؤكد لصوت المسيحى الحر بلطجية الأمن والوطنى يهاجموا محال تجارية بشبرا الآن
> 
> كتبت مريم راجى   صوت المسيحى الحر
> 
> ...



*أنا من شبرا وأولادى وجيرانى فى وسط الأحداث .... ولا يوجد أى شيئ مما يقوله هذا التسجيل .............. هل أنتم متأكدين من عدم أختراق منتدى الحق والضلال ....*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنا من شبرا وأولادى وجيرانى فى وسط الأحداث .... ولا يوجد أى شيئ مما يقوله هذا التسجيل .............. هل أنتم متأكدين من عدم أختراق منتدى الحق والضلال ....*




*حتى لو مُخترق مش ده صوت مريم راجى فعلا ؟*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*واشنطن تندد بالحملة المنسقة ضد وسائل الإعلام الأجنبية بمصر*

*  الخميس، 3 فبراير  2011 -*
​ *




*

*هيلارى كيلنتون وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية*​*
* 
*واشنطن (ا. ف. ب)*​ *نددت وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية اليوم بـ"الحملة المنسقة" ضد وسائل الإعلام الأجنبية التى تغطى الثورة الشعبية ضد النظام المصرى.

وقال المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية، فيليب كراولى، "نشهد حملة منسقة تستهدف ترهيب الصحفيين الأجانب فى القاهرة وعرقلة التحقيقات الصحفية التى يقومون بها".* 

اليوم السابع​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حتى لو مُخترق مش ده صوت مريم راجى فعلا ؟*



*حبيبي الخبر كاذب جملة وتفصيلا, شبرا هادئة جدا ولا يوجد بها أى توتر, والتسجيل الأول يقول الرجل أن الجميع مستعد للشهادة, هناك لعبة أخوانية وهابية حقيرة تريد أن تستثمر الأوضوع, بلاش ننشر أخبار غير حقيقية, فهذا ليس من صالح أحد*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 فبراير 2011)

*مبارك يحمل الاخوان المسلمين مسؤوليه العنف في ميدان التحرير​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 فبراير 2011)

*مبارك لسبكة اي بي سي: لا يهمني لما يقوله الناس عني وانما اهتم ببلدي​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 فبراير 2011)

*شبكة سي بي اي مبارك ما يزال في القصر الرئاسي  مع العائله تحت حراسه مشدده​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 فبراير 2011)

*مبارك لشبكه اي بي سي فااااض بي الكيل واود الرحيل​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 فبراير 2011)

*مبارك لشبكة اي بي سي لن اهرب ابداا وساموت على تراب بلدي​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 فبراير 2011)

مبارك لشبكة اي بي سي اوباما لا يفهم في الثقافه المصريه​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*"الإخوان": لسنا مترددين فى الرد.. فلا حوار قبل رحيل مبارك *

*  الخميس، 3 فبراير  2011 -*

​ *




*الدكتور محمد مرسى المتحدث الإعلامى باسم جماعة الإخوان*
*
 *بعد دقائق من تصريحات اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية، عن الوضع السياسى والحوار مع القوى الوطنية، أكد الدكتور محمد مرسى، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم الجماعة، أن حديث عمر سليمان خالف الواقع والدستور، وشدد على أن الإخوان يرفضون الحوار مع النظام بشكلٍ قاطعٍ، وليسوا مترددين، كما زعم سليمان، ونقول هذا لأن الشعب أسقط النظام ولا نجد أى جدوى من حوارٍ مع نظامٍ غير شرعىٍ مخالفٍ للدستور، مشيرًا إلى أن الوضع الحقيقى ليس فى وجود مطالب للقوى الوطنية، ولكن فى نظامٍ يريد القفز على مصالح الشعب والدستور، ضاربًا بعرض الحائط الملايين التى خرجت فى الشوارع وقالت إنها لا تريد مبارك.*

* وأضاف مرسى أن حديث سليمان عن وجود قوى أجنبية وأجندات خاصة غير مطابق للواقع؛ لأن الشباب الموجود فى الشارع والذين خرجوا فى مظاهرات عامة تُندد بالنظام لا يمكن أن يكونوا أصحاب أجندات أو مغرر بهم، مشيرا إلى أنهم أعلنوها صراحةً "لا تفاوض مع النظام"، مبرراً ذلك بأنهم لا يستطيعون أن يضعوا أيديهم فى يد من اتهمهم بأن أيديهم ملطَّخة بدماء المصريين.*

* وأضاف مرسى: "نحن لا نرفض الحوار، ولكن حوار على ماذا؟، وفى أى اتجاه؟، وهل هو حوار من أجل صالح الشعب؟، أم من أجل تضميد جراح النظام، وإخراج الإرادة الشعبية من طريقها، أو للقفز على الدستور؟!"، مشددًا على أن الإخوان لا يرفضون الحوار عندما يكون على أساسٍ وفى اتجاه الإرادة الشعبية، مشيرا إلى أن رؤية الجماعة لمرحلة ما بعد مبارك تتلخص فى رحيل النظام وحزبه وأمنه وحكومته وبرلمانه، وتحفظ القوات المسلحة البلاد فى الداخل والخارج، ويسقط مجلس الشعب والشورى، ويتولى رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا مهام رئيس الجمهورية، ويشكِّل حكومة وحدة وطنية تُجرى انتخابات تشريعية طبقًا للدستور الحالى بإشرافٍ قضائى كامل، على أن يعدل المجلس الجديد بعض المواد المشبوهة فى الدستور، ويتم بعد ذلك إجراء انتخابات رئاسية.*

* وأوضح أن الإجراءات التى أعلنها مبارك وشدد عليها سليمان الآن، تسير فى طريقٍ غير صحيح، مبرراً ذلك بأنه نظام فاقد للشرعية، متهما النظام بأنه تخاذل عن حماية الشباب الذين استشهدوا وضُربوا فى ميدان التحرير أمس واليوم، وكذلك عندما داست عليهم سيارات الشرطة الجمعة الماضى، معتبراً ما قيل يُعبِّر عن نغمةٍ قديمةٍ قالها النظام كثيرًا ولم يحققها.*

* وحول ما أعلنه سليمان عن عدم وجود وقت للإصلاحات التى تنادى بها المعارضة، أوضح مرسى أن مجلس الشعب مطعون فى شرعية أكثر من 90% من أعضائه، وأن ما ينادى به الشعب بسقوط النظام لا يعنى سقوط الدولة، وإنما سقوط النظام الذى يسيِّر الدولة، والدستور به من المواد التى تحافظ على الدولة ومؤسساتها فى حال فراغ الرئيس.*
* فيما أكد د.عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، عضو مجلس شورى الجماعة، أنهم ليس لديهم رفض للحوار من حيث المبدأ، إلا أنه استدرك بأن الإخوان يطالبون أن يكون الحوار بعد رحيل الرئيس مبارك من السلطة، باعتبار أنه سبب الأزمة، مشيرا إلى أن ما يحدث فى ميدان التحرير يدل على ذات الأسلوب والطريقة القديمة والمواجهة البوليسية التى عفا عليها الزمن.*

* وأوضح د.أبو الفتوح أن هناك عشرات الأشياء التى لا تحتاج لحوار بل هى مطلوبة منذ عقود، مثل إلغاء العمل بقانون الطوارئ، والإفراج عن المعتقلين السياسيين والمحكوم عليهم فى قضايا استثنائية، مضيفا أن المهم لابد هى الإجراءات التى تحرك الأمور.*

* وشدد أبو الفتوح على اتهام الإخوان بوجود أجندات للتخريب أو اختزال ما يحدث فى الشارع بأنه وراءها وكلها الإخوان إهانة لمصر ولإرادة الجماهير التى خرجت فى الشوارع تطالب بمطلب واحد هو رحيل مبارك.*

* وأوضح أبو الفتوح أنهم ليس لديهم ثقة فى وعود الرئيس مبارك نتيجة ما يحدث حالياً وحدث بالأمس فى ميدان التحرير، مضيفا أنهم لا يرفضون الحوار، ولكن بعد الرحيل، وتكليف اللواء عمر سليمان بتكليفات الرئاسة مؤقتا، معتبرا ما يتم حاليا عبثا من النظام، مبرراً ذلك بأنه لم يتم تقديم شىء للمطالب المتواصلة فى الشارع.* ​
اليوم السابع


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*القبض على 3 أجانب بينهم  إيرانى يحمل هوية "مزورة"*


*  الخميس، 3 فبراير  2011 - 18:24*​ *



*

صورة أرشيفية​*
* 
*كتب أشرف عزوز*​ *تمكن عدد من موظفى اتحاد العمال، برفقة القوات المسلحة الموجودين أمام مقر الاتحاد، من القبض على ثلاثة أشخاص أجانب بينهم شخص يحمل جواز سفر إيرانى وجهاز لاب توب، عليه صور لعدد من المصابين ادعى أنهم زملاؤه الذين أصيبوا فى جمعة الغضب، كما ادعى أنه مصرى ويحمل بطاقة مزورة لشخص من إمبابة.

ووجد الموظفون أثناء تفتيش حقيبته أنه أثناء مروره بتاكسى من أمام الاتحاد، كاميرا وفلاشتين وعدد كبير من كروت الميمورى، بالإضافة إلى أجندة صغيرة، تحتوى إحدى أوراقها على مبالغ مالية موزعة على أسماء مصريين بجوار صورته ورسم كروكى لا يتضح معالمه.**

وقامت القوات المسلحة باصطحابه والاثنين الآخرين إلى مقر الشرطة العسكرية للتحقيق معه.**




**




*


اليوم السابع


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *شبكة سي بي اي مبارك ما يزال في القصر الرئاسي  مع العائله تحت حراسه مشدده​*



*دوق الذل و عدم الامان يا ريس هههههههه​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مبارك لشبكه اي بي سي فااااض بي الكيل واود الرحيل​*



*احسن...​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

*



			مقابلة العميل عمر سليمان . فيها كثير من التهديد للأخوان المسلمين عندما قال . أن المتظاهرين بعد كلمة مبارك خرجوا من الميدان ولكن هناك أناس دفعوهم إلى الميدان للاعتصام . فالأمر كان واضح تهديد مبطن للأخوان المسلمين .. 
لهذا يجب أخبارهم بحلق اللحى .. وعدم والإظهار بمظهر إسلامي . المرحلة الآن تستلزم ذلك 
ولا يتحدثون بالغة العربي بل بالهجة المصرية .. رجاء من يستطيع أخبارهم فليفعل 

هؤلاء الآن يعملون على شق الصف . فحرصوا يا أخواننا فو الله أنتم الأمل الآن بعد الله عز وجل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذه فقرة فى مشاركة لأحد المواقع الفلسطينية التابعة لمنظمة حماس ..... واضح أن لهم عملاء فى مظاهرة الغد *


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*"الصحة" تعلن وفاة متظاهرين جدد بميدان التحرير*


*  الخميس، 3 فبراير  2011 - 22:10*​ *




*
*د. أحمد سامح فريد وزير الصحة*​*
* 
*كتبت أميرة عبد السلام*​
 *أعلن الدكتور أحمد سامح فريد، وزير الصحة، وفاة حالتين جدد من متظاهرى ميدان التحرير، ليصل بذلك إجمالى عدد المتوفين من الأمس حتى الآن إلى 10 حالات وفاة و935 حالة إصابة، مؤكداً أن أغلبية الحالات المصابة مستقرة فيما عدا 121 حالة مازالوا يتلقون العلاج حاليا.

اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*عاجل : وعود صريحه من وزير الداخليه عدم اعتقال اى حد يغادر ميدان التحرير

**ردا على ما تردد على بعض القنوات ان من سيغادر المظاهره سيتم اعتقاله

**ولكن الوزير نفي ذلك بشده 

+++

المصدر : انا لسه شايف كده على قناة الحياة2*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*بامانة حرام بجد اللى احنا شايفنه وبنشوفه دة 
ياترى هى دى مصر ؟؟!!​*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*الجيش يقبض على "أجانب".. والدبابات تخرج أنصار مبارك من "التحرير"*


*  الخميس، 3 فبراير  2011 - 16:24*​ *




                            الجيش أبعد أنصار مبارك خارج ميدان التحرير منعا لاستمرار الاشتباكات

*​ 
*كتب أشرف عزوز وأحمد حسن*​ *

 

* *احتجز عدد من الأهالى وأفراد القوات المسلحة أفراداً من المغادرين لميدان التحرير داخل "برج معروف" بالقرب من المتحف المصرى للتحقق من هويتهم، ونقلت عربة تابعة للجيش ثلاثة منهم قال شهود عيان إنهم أجانب ويشتبه فى كونهم من مثيرى الشغب، وكان بحوزتهم أجهزة "لاب توب"، وعدد من الكاميرات الرقمية.

من جهه أخرى، أطلق الجيش عدة أعيرة نارية فى الهواء لفض الاشتباكات بين أنصار مبارك وبين المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير. وقالت وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية، إن عناصر الجيش تحركوا ظهر اليوم، الخميس، بدباباتهم لإبعاد أنصار مبارك خارج ميدان التحرير إلى ما وراء كوبرى 6 أكتوبر.**

كانت مواجهات الأمس بميدان التحرير أسفرت حتى فجر اليوم، الخميس، عن مقتل خمسة وإصابة ما يقرب من 1500 شخص، بحسب وكالات الأنباء العالمية، ومن حصرتهم وزارة الصحة فى حكومة الفريق أحمد شفيق بنحو 850 شخصاً.*


*اليوم السابع
*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*بعد تعليمات لوزارة الداخلية من رئيس الوزراء.. *

*جهات أمنية تتعهد بحماية متظاهرى ميدان التحرير*

*  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 00:01*
​ *




                            الفريق أحمد شفيق * 
*كتب شوقى عبد القادر *​
*علم "اليوم السابع" أن جهات أمنية ذات طبيعة سيادية، التقت مجموعات من الشباب المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير ونقلت لهم أن هناك تعليمات من رئيس الوزراء لوزير الداخلية بعدم التعرض للتظاهر السلمى للشباب. 

وتضمنت التعليمات، أنه مسموح للشباب بالتظاهر فى محيط الميدان أو خارجه فى صورة مسيرات سلمية، كما أوضحت هذه الجهات لشباب المتظاهرين، أن تظاهراتهم ومسيراتهم ستكون فى حماية الأمن المصرى.**

كما علم "اليوم السابع" أن هذه اللقاءات الأمنية مع شباب المتظاهرين، تأتى فى إطار المزيد من طمأنتهم بعد إصدار رئيس الوزراء الفريق أحمد شفيق قراره لوزير الداخلية اللواء محمود وجدى بعدم التعرض للمظاهرات والمسيرات السلمية. 
*


*اليوم السابع
*


----------



## noraa (3 فبراير 2011)

بيقولا بداءو الصلح والله اعلم  مذاعة الان على مودرن اسبورت انهم يتصالحوووووووون


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*معتصمو ميدان التحرير يقيمون جنازة لشهداء "ثورة الغضب" غداً*
 

  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 01:10​ *



*​*                            جانب من اشتباكات الأمن والمتظاهرين فى ثورة الغضب

*​ 
*كتب حاتم سالم*​ *اتفق قطاع عريض من الموجودين فى ميدان التحرير على إقامة جنازة رمزية بعد ظهر غد الجمعة للشهداء الذين سقطوا قتلى منذ 25 يناير وحتى اليوم، فى مواجهات مع الشرطة والبلطجية.

اعتبر المعتصمون بالميدان أن الشهداء هم "مفتاح الثورة"، لأنهم قدموا أرواحهم من أجل تحقيق إصلاحات سياسية واقتصادية، ويجرى الآن تجهيز البيانات الكاملة للشهداء، مع محاولة الحصول على صور فوتوغرافية خاصة بهم تمهيدا لعرضها غدا.**

فى سياق منفصل، تزايد عدد المعتصمين بالميدان استعدادا للمشاركة فيما سموه "جمعة الرحيل"، ويقدر عدد المتواجدين حاليا بالميدان وجنباته بحوالى من 25 إلى 35 ألفا، وهو عدد قابل للزيادة رغم محاولات منع الوصول إلى الميدان عن طريق بلطجية يزعمون أنهم يحرسون الشوارع لحماية المنشآت.

اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*"الإخوان": لا يمكن أن نرفض حواراً جاداً يبتغى مصلحة الوطن*


*  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 01:18*​ *



*

مرشد الإخوان د. محمد بديع​*
* 
*كتب شعبان هدية*​ *فيما يعد تراجعاً مبدئياً عن موقفها المتصلب فى الرد على دعوة الحوار مع نائب رئيس الجمهورية، أكدت جماعة الإخوان أنها ليس لها أية أجندات خاصة بها، وأن غايتها خدمة الشعب، مشددة على أنها ليس لها تطلعا إلى رئاسة ولا مطمع فى حكم ولا منصب، وأنها تعتمد منهج الإصلاح السلمى الشعبى المتدرج.

وأوضحت الجماعة، فى بيان لها فى ساعة متأخرة من مساء الخميس، "أنهم لا يمكن أن يرفضوا حواراً جاداً منتجاًَ مخلصاً يبتغى المصلحة العليا للوطن، ولكن شريطة أن يتم فى مناخ طبيعى، ولا يحمل لغة التهديد والوعيد بغية التوافق حول طريقة الخروج من الأزمة العنيفة التى أوصلت إليها سياسات استمرت عقوداً من الزمان، ويبحث كافة الاجتهادات المطروحة للخروج من المأزق".**

وشدد الإخوان أنهم لا يقبلون أن يصم المسئولون آذانهم عن هدير صوت الشعب، معتبرين أن الملايين أعلنت موقفها فى أن شرعية النظام تآكلت إلى درجة السقوط التام، مشيرين إلى أن الإخوان يرفضون لغة التهديد والوعيد والتخوين التى دأب النظام على استخدامها، ويؤكدون على ضرورة تمتع الشعب دوما بحقه الدستورى والشرعى فى التعبير عن آرائه شباباً وفتيات وشيوخاً، رجالاً ونساءً دون أى منع بأى طريقة كانت ودون ترويع أو تهديد، مضيفا أن الملايين أعلنت عن رغبتها فى أن يصدر الرئيس قراراً بحل البرلمان ويترك موقع الرئاسة وفوراً دون أية ضغوط خارجية.**

وأكد الدكتور سعد الكتاتنى، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم جماعة الإخوان، اتفاقهم التام مع الرغبة الشعبية الواضحة فى أن تكون مصر دولة مدنية ديمقراطية، ذات مرجعية إسلامية الأمة فيها هى مصدر السلطات، يتحقق فيها لكل المواطنين الحرية، والمساواة والعدالة الاجتماعية، وتعتمد النظام البرلمانى نظاماً للحكم، وتكفل حرية تكوين الأحزاب والجمعيات، مع التأكيد على الاستقلال التام للقضاء، وأن تتم محاكمة المدنيين أمام القضاء الطبيعى، على أن تبقى فيها المؤسسة العسكرية حامية للوطن، بعيدة عن السياسة حارسة للإرادة الشعبية السليمة، ويتمتع فيها الإعلام بالاستقلال والحرية.**

وأضاف الكتاتنى: "للأسف الشديد، فقد بدأت مظاهر جديدة تدل على عدم جدية الرغبة فى الحوار، وتتمثل فى اعتقال بعض الناشطين من الشباب، إضافة لأعداد كبيرة من أفراد الإخوان المسلمين" .**




*


اليوم السابع

​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يستر مش مرتاحة
رحمتك يارب علينا​*


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*التلفزيون المصري: القوات المسلحة تضمن خروجا آمنا من ميدان التحرير بعد تزايد طلب عدد من المتظاهرين مغادرة الميدان*


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*قناة النيل : شباب 25 يناير يقررون الإنسحاب من ميدان التحرير و تشكيل حزب سياسي و خوض الإنتخابات المقبلة*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *قناة النيل : شباب 25 يناير يقررون الإنسحاب من ميدان التحرير و تشكيل حزب سياسي و خوض الإنتخابات المقبلة*



*عين العقل الشباب المصرى الشريف لازم ينسحب من الميدان وبسرعة علشان يسيبوا الغوغاء والهمج الموجودين دلوقتى للجيش يتعامل معاهم *


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *قناة النيل : شباب 25 يناير يقررون الإنسحاب من ميدان التحرير و تشكيل حزب سياسي و خوض الإنتخابات المقبلة*



*
المشكلة مش فى الشباب دة
لان الشباب دة اغلبه فك الاعتصام
المشكلة الاكبر فى اللى موجود بينهم
ياترى هيعمل اية محدش عارف
ربنا يستر​*


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*"متظاهرو التحرير" ينفون انسحابهم من مظاهرة الرحيل*


*  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 03:51*​ *




صورة أرشيفية*​ 
*كتب محمد البديوى*​
*أكد متظاهرون بميدان التحرير عدم صحة ما تناقلته وسائل الإعلام عن انسحاب الشباب المتظاهرين من ميدان التحرير، نافين صحة ما تردده وسائل الإعلام بانسحاب شباب "6 إبريل" من المظاهرة، وتشكيلهم حزبا سياسيا.

وأضاف المتظاهرون أن عددهم لم ينقص، وأنهم مستمرون فى تظاهرهم ومطالبهم.**

يذكر أن أنباء ترددت فى عدد من القنوات والمحطات الإذاعية بانسحاب عدد كبير من المتظاهرين من ميدان التحرير.*




*اليوم السابع
* 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> المشكلة مش فى الشباب دة
> لان الشباب دة اغلبه فك الاعتصام
> المشكلة الاكبر فى اللى موجود بينهم
> ...



*الموجودون الآن هم الأخوان المسلمون ..... يريدون القفز على نتائج مظاهرات 25 يناير .... ويجب علينا التوقف الآن .... فما كنا نسعى له قد تحقق *


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*وزير الدفاع يتفقد الأوضاع فى ميدان التحرير  *


*  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 10:59*​ 




                             المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى القائد العام للقوات المسلحة​ 
* (أ. ش. أ)*​
*أفادت قناة النيل للأخبار فى نبأ عاجل اليوم، الجمعة، أن المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى، القائد العام للقوات المسلحة، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى، يتفقد الأوضاع فى ميدان التحرير، ولم تشر "قناة النيل" إلى المزيد من التفاصيل.*


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*عاجل فيديو قناة العربية اثناء صلاة الجمعة من ميدان التحرير و متظاهرين 25 يناير تركوا الميدان والان الموجود الاخوان والجماعات الاسلامية*

[YOUTUBE]i0VC-V1GQbo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*رغم دعوات للتهدئة وحضور قادة الجيش*

*"جمعة الرحيل" تبدأ بصلاة مليونية في ميدان التحرير تبعتها أغان وطنية
*

*
القاهرة - العربية، وكالات* 
*احتشد أكثر من مليون متظاهر في ميدان التحرير في قلب العاصمة المصرية، وذلك في اليوم الحادي عشر للمظاهرات المطالبة بتنحي الرئيس مبارك، وأدت الحشود صلاة الجمعة في قلب الميدان في مشهد بدا غريباً تماماً على العاصمة المصرية.

ودعا الخطيب المحتجين للصمود والمثابرة حتى نجاح الثورة، وقال إن المطالب هي إلغاء قانون الطوارئ وتعديل الدستور والإفراج عن جميع السجناء وحل مجلس الشعب ورحيل الرئيس.**

وعقب الصلاة ردد المتظاهرون هتافات تطالب برحيل الرئيس، تزامنت مع إذاعة النشيد الوطني للبلاد وأغان وطنية عبر مكبرات صوت عملاقة انتشرت في الميدان.* ​ 
*وقبيل الصلاة أعلن التلفزيون الرسمي المصري أن وزير الدفاع محمد حسين طنطاوي وكبار قادة الجيش، يقومون حالياً بتفقد الأوضاع في ميدان التحرير، حيث يحتشد عشرات الآلاف من المتظاهرين المطالبين برحيل الرئيس حسني مبارك، فيما أطلق عليه "جمعة الرحيل".

وشوهد طنطاوي وهو يتحدث مع بعض المحتجين قائلاً لهم "يا جماعة الرجل قال لكم إنه لن يرشح نفسه مرة ثانية".**

ودعا طنطاوي المتجمعين إلى مطالبة مرشد جماعة الإخوان بقبول الحوار مع السلطة قائلاً "قولوا للمرشد أن يقعد معهم".* 


*وتواصل منذ فجر الجمعة توافد عشرات الآلاف من المتظاهرين المعارضين للرئيس المصري والمطالبين برحيله, وقام بعضهم بإغلاق كافة الطرق المؤدية لميدان التحرير تجنباً لأي اشتباكات مع حشود موالية لمبارك.

وجدد قادة الجيش المصري تعهدهم اليوم الجمعة بعدم إطلاق النار على المتظاهرين، قبل ساعات من تظاهرة ضخمة جديدة مقررة في مصر بعد صلاة الجمعة، وفق ما أعلن رئيس هيئة أركان الجيوش الأمريكية الأميرال مايك مولن.**

وقال مولن في مقابلة تلفزيونية إنه "خلال المحادثات التي أجريتها مع قيادتهم العسكرية، أكد لي (العسكريون) مجدداً أنهم لا ينوون فتح النار على شعبهم".*


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*المصلون بمسجد الفتح يتوجهون للتحرير.. والمؤيدون يتراجعون*


*  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 13:33*​ *



*
*                             صورة أرشيفية

*​ 
*كتب محمود عبد الراضى وعلى حسان*​
*توجه عدد كبير من  المصلين من مسجد الفتح بعد انتهائهم من أداء صلاة الجمعة، نحو ميدان التحرير بوسط القاهرة للانضمام إلى المحتشدين هناك والمطالبين برحيل الرئيس مبارك.

فيما قام عدد من الأشخاص ببيع صور للرئيس مبارك مقابل جنيه للصورة الواحدة، لعدد من المصلين الآخرين الذين أعلنوا تأييدهم لمبارك، إلا أنهم انفضوا بمجرد أن توجه الباقون نحو ميدان التحرير منعا للاحتكاكات بين الطرفين.*




*اليوم السابع
*


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*أحمد شفيق يدعو الشباب لإنهاء تظاهراتهم فى سلام*


*  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 14:15*​ *





                            أحمد شفيق رئيس مجلس الوزراء*​ 
*(أ.ش.أ)*​
*دعا الدكتور أحمد شفيق رئيس مجلس الوزراء الشباب المجتمعين فى ميدان التحرير بوسط القاهرة إلى إنهاء تظاهراتهم فى سلام خاصة، بعد أن تم الاستجابة لأكثر من 90% من مطالبهم، كما أعلن الرئيس حسنى مبارك أنه لن يترشح هو أو نجله جمال فى انتخابات الرئاسة القادمة. وأعرب رئيس الوزراء - فى مقابلة مع قناة الحرة اليوم- عن أمله أن يتم التغيير والانتقال السلمى للسلطة بأسلوب متحضر وكريم يليق بمصر وشعبها. 

ورداً على المقترح الأمريكى بضرورة التغيير الفورى للسلطة فى مصر، قال شفيق "إننا لو سألنا الشعب المصرى فى تصويت شامل فى أنحاء مصر، فإن أكثر من 95% من الشعب المصرى سيصوت على استكمال الرئيس لفترته الرئاسية بعد 6 أشهر وليس الآن، كما تطالب أمريكا وبعض القوى الغربية"، مشيرا إلى أن الوقت ضرورى لإتمام التعديلات الدستورية التى أعلن عنها الرئيس، وتنفيذ أحكام محكمة النقض فيما يتعلق بعضوية بعض الدوائر بمجلس الشعب.**

وتابع رئيس الوزراء: إنه عندما يتحقق ذلك نكون قد أنجزنا إجراءات إصلاحية كبيرة بشكل حضارى يتناسب مع طبيعة الشعب المصرى.*


*اليوم السابع
*


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*الوفد يبدى استعداده للحوار مع سليمان غداً*


*  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 15:17*​ *




                            السيد البدوى رئيس حزب الوفد*​ 
*كتب محمد إسماعيل*​
*قال محمد سرحان نائب رئيس حزب الوفد، إن الحزب سيتوجه غداً للمشاركة فى حوار القوى السياسية مع اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية فى حالة مرور تظاهرات اليوم المعروف بـ"جمعة الرحيل" بسلام ولم يتعرض أحد للمتظاهرين المحتشدين فى ميدان التحرير.

وأكد سرحان فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الوفد كان قد قرر تعليق مشاركته فى حوار القوى السياسية مع نائب رئيس الجمهورية بسبب الاعتداءات التى تعرض لها المتظاهرون يوم الأربعاء الماضى فى ميدان التحرير، وأضاف: "إذا مر اليوم بسلام سنتوجه غداً للحوار حول إجراء إصلاحات دستورية وتشريعية"، مشيراً إلى أن القوات المسلحة قامت اليوم بجهد ملحوظ اليوم لإبعاد البلطجية عن ميدان التحرير والفصل بين المتظاهرين المؤيدين للرئيس والمعارضين له. 
*


*اليوم السابع
*


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*المصلون بمسجدى الأزهر والحسين رفضوا المشاركة بمظاهرات التحرير*


*  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 15:17*​ *




                            مسجد الأزهر الشريف*​ 
*كتب لؤى على*​
 *شهد مسجدا الأزهر الشريف والإمام الحسين هدوءاً على غير العادة فى "جمعة الرحيل" التى أطلقها متظاهرو ميدان التحرير، وفى مشهد على غير العادة أحاطت اللجان الشعبية بالجامع الأزهر والحسين بدلا من قوات الأمن المركزى التى اعتادت على إحاطة الجامعين.*

* وأثناء خروج المصلين من الجامع، طالبتهم اللجان الشعبية بعدم التوجه إلى ميدان التحرير، والتزام منازلهم تحت شعار "من أجل مصر ونعم للاستقرار"، كما كان اللافت للنظر عدم تواجد سياح عرب كالمعتاد، وخلت منطقة الحسين وخان الخليلى من السياح نهائياً، كما أغلقت المحال أبوابها خوفا من وقع مظاهرات جديدة.*

* من جانبه قال الشيخ صلاح نصار خطيب الجامع الأزهر فى خطبته اليوم، أن ما تمر به مصر الآن هى فتنة حلت بمصر، مشدد على أن الذين يخربون فى البلد لا ينتمى إليها وليس منها، مؤكدا أن القلوب تبكى دماً، وأن ما يحدث سحابة سوداء ستنقشع عما قريب، مثمناً أحداث 25 يناير، وما تم تحقيقه من إنجازات، مشيرا أن ما يحدث الآن فى ميدان التحرير هو لشباب تم عمل غسيل لعقولهم، ولا يدركون ما يفعلون ويحسبون أنهم على شىء وهم ليسوا كذلك، مطالبهم بالحفاظ على مصر محذرا من نشوب أعمال عنف مستشهدا بقول النبى "الإنسان بنيان الله ملعون من يهدم بنيان الله"، فما يحدث الآن ليسوا الشباب الذين انتفضوا ضد الفساد، وأن هناك أناسا مأجورين، وهؤلاء لا يريدون الاستقرار لهذا البلد.

االيوم السابع
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*القبض على 3 من شمال سيناء بحوزتهم منشورات بالمعادى*


*  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 15:13*​ *




*                            محاولات لنشر منشورات بين المتظاهرين​ 
*كتب محمد عبد الرازق *



*قام الأهالى وقوات الشرطة بمنطقه صقر قريش بالمعادى الجديدة بإلقاء القبض على 3 من المشتبه بهم، تبين أنهم من محافظه شمال سيناء، حيث عثر بحوزتهم على عدد من الأسلحة البيضاء والمنشورات التى تدعو إلى الثورة ورحيل الرئيس، بينما قامت قوات الشرطة بمطاردة شخصين آخرين كانا بصحبتهم، إلا أنهما فرا قبل إلقاء القبض عليهما.

البداية كانت قبل صلاة الجمعة بمنطقة العرائس بالمعادى الجديدة، حيث قامت اللجان الشعبية بتفقد المشتبه بهم، حيث قاموا بإلقاء القبض على 3 من المشتبه بهم بعد أن عثر معهم على منشورات تدعو إلى إسقاط الرئيس والثورة وإسقاط النظام، وتبين أنهم من محافظه شمال سيناء وأكدوا أنهم تجار اسماك فتم اقتيادهم إلى قسم الشرطة، حيث قام علاء بشندى رئيس مباحث البساتين بتحرير محضر لهم و احتجازهم على ذمه التحقيق ثم خرج بصحبه قوة لمطاردة شخصين آخرين أفادت المعلومات أنهما كانا بصحبتهم.

يذكر أن قوات الشرطة بدأت بالفعل فى الانتشار بمختلف المناطق بصحبه قوات الجيش وذلك لتأمين المناطق، حيث تقوم بدورها فى الحماية والتأمين طبقاً لتوجيهات وزير الداخلية الجديد اللواء محمود وجدى بسرعة الانتشار وإعادة الأمان إلى المواطنين بعد الانفلات الأمنى الذى حدث فى الفترة السابقة.*​

اليوم السابع


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*"الصحة": ٨٨ سيارة إسعاف فى موقع المظاهرات بالتحرير و١٥ مصاباً فى شبرا الخيمة*


*  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 15:37*​ *




*                             الدكتور أحمد سامح فريد وزير الصحة​ 
*كتبت أميرة عبد السلام *​
 *أكد الدكتور أحمد سامح فريد وزير الصحة أن هناك ٨٨ سيارة إسعاف فى مواقع مختلفة حول منطقة ميدان التحرير للتعامل بشكل سريع مع الإصابات المحتملة بسبب مظاهرات اليوم الجمعة، بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الرئيس مبارك.*

* كما أشار إلى أن جميع المستلزمات الطبية متوفرة فى موقع الأحداث، وأوضح أنه لم تسجل إصابات حتى الآن بين المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير، ولكن هناك ١٥ مصاباً بمنطقة شبرا الخيمة وقليوب بسبب بعض أحداث الشغب، وقد تم نقلهم للمستشفيات وتم علاجهم.*

* ومن ناحية أخرى اجتمع الوزير أمس مع غرفة عمليات الإسعاف المركزية بجميع قيادات الطوارئ للتأكد من الخطوات التنفيذية لإسعاف المصابين، مؤكدا أن هناك كميات كافية من أكياس الدم بكل فصائلها وأنواعها، وجميع المستشفيات فى حالة استعداد تامة فى أقسام الطوارئ لاستقبال المصابين.*

* على جانب آخر استمر البنك القومى لنقل الدم فى استقبال المتبرعين الذين توافدوا بالمئات على فروعه، خاصة فرع المهندسين، والذى شهد إقبالاً شديداً من قبل الشباب، كما قال الدكتور حماد النقراشى مدير مركز التبرع، لافتاً إلى دور الشباب على الجانبين، سواء فى تلبية دعوة التبرع بالدم والمتطوعين فى مساعدة الأطباء وطاقم التمريض لتنظيم عملية التبرع.

اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*محمد سليم العوا وسط متظاهرى التحرير لإسقاط مبارك*


*  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 15:53*​ *




*                            المفكر الكبير الدكتور محمد سليم العوا​ 
*كتب محمود المملوك وأحمد متولى*


*وصل المفكر الكبير الدكتور محمد سليم العوا وسط تأييد من جموع المتظاهرين، ووسط حفاوة بالغة من المعتصمين فى ميدان التحرير، كما انضم إليه عدد من المفكرين أبرزهم الدكتور صفوت حجازى، ورددوا عدداً من الشعارات ضد الرئيس "يسقط حسنى مبارك" و"ثورة ثورة حتى النصر".*​
اليوم السابع


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*الجيش يسيطر على كوبرى "أكتوبر" لمنع تسلل البلطجية للتحرير*


*  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 15:47*​ *




*                             القوات المسلحة تمنع بلطجية من الدخول لميدان التحرير​ 
*كتب أحمد مصطفى*​
 *فرضت القوات المسلحة سيطرتها بالكامل على "كوبرى أكتوبر"، كما قامت  بتمشيط المنطقة المحيطة بالميدان لمنع أى شخص من دخول الميدان للانضمام للمتظاهرين أو الاحتكاك بهم.*

* وأكدت مصادر أن القوات المسلحة تمنع أى بلطجى من محاولة التسلل إلى المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير.* ​
اليوم السابع


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*اشتباكات بين مؤيدى مبارك ومتظاهرى التحرير *


*  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 16:06*​ *




                            اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والمؤيدين*​ 
*كتب محمود المملوك وأحمد زيادة*​
*شهد ميدان طلعت حرب اشتباكات بالحجارة بين مؤيدى الرئيس مبارك ومتظاهرى التحرير وذلك بعد أن حاول عدد من البلطجية اقتحام الميدان إلا أن المتظاهرين تصدوا لهم، كما انتقلت الاشتباكات إلى شارع عبد الخالق ثروت وعدد من الشوارع الفرعية الأخرى المؤدية للميدان وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن وقوع 5 مصابين من متظاهرى التحرير على الأقل حتى الآن، وحاول المتظاهرون تهدئة مؤيدى الرئيس فرددوا شعارات " إحنا إيد واحدة". 
*


*اليوم السابع
*


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

* القبض على عناصر أجنبية يحملون موادًا مشتعلة بوسط القاهرة*


*  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 17:58*​ *




                            اللجان الشعبية بالشارع المصرى*​ 
*كتب أحمد حسن *​ *ألقى مجموعة من شباب اللجان الشعبية بمنطقة وسط البلد القبض على 4 عناصر أجنبية يشتبه بكونهم فلسطينيين يحملون مواداً مشتعلة ويحاولون الدخول إلى وسط المتظاهرين لإشعال الحرائق.

 وقال شهود عيان إن اللجان الشعبية قاموا بتسليمهم إلى القوات المسلحة بعد التأكد من هويتهم، كما أغلق مجموعة من الشباب شارع رمسيس وعدم السماح للمارة إلا بعد التأكد من هويتهم وتفتيشهم.*​


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

* إطلاق أعيرة نارية بشارع جامعة الدول العربية *


*  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 19:00*​ *




                            صور أرشيفية*​ 
*كتب محمود عبد الراضى *​ *أطلق رجال القوات المسلحة عدة أعيرة نارية فى الهواء بشارع جامعة الدول العربية، لمنع مجموعة من البلطجية من اقتحام إحدى العقارات بالشارع.

وأفاد أحد شهود العيان بأن البلطجية حاولوا اقتحام العقار بعدما ترددت أنباء أن به مكتباً تابعاً لقناة الجزيرة، إلا أن القوات المسلحة تمكنت من احتواء الموقف.*​


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*"شفيق" يستبعد قبول اقتراح تفويض الرئيس لـ"سليمان"*


*  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 20:32*​ *




                            رئيس الوزراء أحمد شفيق*​ 
*(أ ش أ)*​
* استبعد رئيس الوزراء أحمد شفيق قبول اقتراح تفويض الرئيس حسنى مبارك لنائبه للقيام بمهام الرئيس.

وقال شفيق، لقناة العربية الإخبارية اليوم الجمعة، إننا نحتاج لبقاء الرئيس مبارك لأسباب تشريعية، مشيرا إلى أن بقاء مبارك رئيسا مصدر أمان للبلد.**

وأكد رئيس الوزراء أنه عرض على وزير التجارة السابق رشيد محمد رشيد الانضمام للحكومة الجديدة ولكنه رفض.* 


*اليوم السابع
* 
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *"شفيق" يستبعد قبول اقتراح تفويض الرئيس لـ"سليمان"*
> 
> 
> *  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 20:32*​ *
> ...



استبعد قبوله من المتظاهرين ولا من الرئيس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*أكيد من المتظاهرين يعنى

لان ده طلبهم الاساسى حاليا
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2011)

*لجنة الحكماء تلتقى عمر سليمان غداً وتتوقع قراراً مهما خلال ساعات*


*  الجمعة، 4 فبراير  2011 - 21:47*​ *




*                             د.وحيد عبد المجيد نائب مدير مركز الأهرام للدراسات السياسية​ 
*كتب شعبان هدية*​ *تجتمع لجنة الحكماء غداً، السبت، مع نائب الرئيس اللواء عمر سليمان لحل المعضلة الرئيسة فى مصر وهى فض الاشتباك بين طرفى الصراع السياسى، الفريق المطالب برحيل الرئيس مبارك والآخر المؤيد لبقائه.

وأكد د.وحيد عبد المجيد، نائب مدير مركز الأهرام للدراسات السياسية وأحد أعضاء اللجنة، أن نائب الرئيس أكد فى مقابلته للدكتور أحمد كمال أبو المجد، نائب رئيس المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان السابق، والسفير نبيل العربى تفهمه للحل الذى يقترحونه، وهو أن يعلن تفويض الرئيس مبارك لعمر سليمان بصلاحياته كاملة.**

وأوضح عبد المجيد أنهم وجدوا تفهما من نائب الرئيس ولديهم ارتياح بتقبل السلطة لموقفهم ويطمئنون له، مضيفاً أن الإخوان كذلك لديهم وعد بعدم ترشيح ممثل لهم فى الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة، وذلك للرد على تخوفات السلطة من الإخوان ومن سيطرتهم على البلد، مضيفا أن الأعضاء وصلوا الآن فيها إلى أكثر من 40 عضوا بعد أن كان مؤسسوها د.كمال أبو المجد، ونجيب ساويرس، ونبيل العربى، وسلامة أحمد سلامة، وإبراهيم المعلم، ووحيد عبد المجيد، وعبد العزيز الشافعى، وعمرو حمزاوى، وجميل مطر، وعمرو الشوبكى، وميرفت التلاوى، وعلى مشرفة، ومن الأسماء التى طبلت الانضمام لها والتى فى حالة انعقاد دائم السيد عمرو موسى، وجودت الملط، د.أسامة الغزالى حرب، ومنير فخرى عبد النور، ومحمود سعد.**

وأشار عبد المجيد إلى أن هناك 90% من القوى السياسية والأحزاب الآن موافقة على ما طرحته اللجنة والتى لا تعد بديلا للحوار الوطنى الذى بدأ فعليا، لكنه أضاف أنهم أطلعوا نائب الرئيس على كامل الوضع، وتلقوا منه إشارات جيدة، ومستمرون فى الحوار لبناء توافق وطنى على الأقل بين الشباب الذين مازالوا فى ميدان التحرير، وطلبوا منهم أن يشكلوا فريقا ليكون لهم صوتا واحد ليباركوا أى حل يصلوا إليه، ويعلنوا معا أن الثورة حققت مطالبها بتنحى الرئيس ولكن بشكل لا يكون بالإهانة ولا بالفراغ ولا بالنزعة الانتقامية التى لو استمرت كما قال ستدمر الجميع، متوقعا أن يكون خلال ساعات هناك قرار.**

ونفى عبد المجيد أن يكون للإخوان السيطرة على الشباب فى ميدان التحرير، مشدداً على أن الثورة للشباب والإخوان وأى أحد يمتد شرعيته من الشباب، مضيفا أن الأزمة ستنتهى بتحقيق مطلب الشباب والثورة، ولكن الخلاف فى الطريقة والتوقيت.*​
اليوم السابع


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 فبراير 2011)

*رجلان يبنيان مصر من جديد - تفاصيل اختيار عمر سليمان نائباً للرئيس وأحمد شفيق رئيساً للوزراء رجلان يبنيان مصر من جديد

وضع اختيار عمر سليمان نائبا لرئيس الجمهورية، وكذلك اختيار أحمد شفيق رئيسا للوزراء حدا لتوقعات سابقة، بعضها يعود إلى سنوات خاصة فى موقع نائب رئيس الجمهورية، والذى كان موضع تساؤلات سابقة من الأحزاب والرأى العام تركزت فى، لماذا لا يقدم الرئيس مبارك على خطوة اختياره نائبا، ضمانا لعدم حدوث أى فراغ فى السلطة فى حالة غياب رئيس الجمهورية، ولم يتم الاكتفاء بطرح السؤال، وإنما كان يتم التوجه فى التوقع إلى شخصية اللواء عمر سليمان، لاعتبارات كثيرة، تعود إلى موقع الرجل كرئيس لجهاز المخابرات العامة، كما أن فى حوزته ملفات سياسية رئيسية تتعلق جميعها بالأمن القومى المصرى، وفى مقدمتها إدارة ملف القضية الفلسطينية سواء على صعيدها الداخلى فى العلاقة بين الفصائل الفلسطينية المختلفة، بالإضافة إلى العلاقة الفلسطينية الإسرائيلية، وبالتبعية علاقة مصر بهذا الملف عموما، بالإضافة إلى ذلك ظل ملف المياه فى حوزته أيضا، ومن هذه الخلفية كان اسم الرجل هو الأول فى أى اجتهاد خاص من جميع الدوائر بترشيحه نائبا للرئيس.

وعلى صعيد رئاسة الوزراء، ظل اسم أحمد شفيق هو أبرز الأسماء المطروحة على الساحة فى الفترات السابقة لشغل هذا المنصب لمجموعة اعتبارات أهمها حجم الإنجازات الهائلة له كوزير للطيران، والذى حول شركة مصر للطيران من شركة خاسرة إلى شركة حققت أرباحا كثيرة فى الفترة الماضية، وامتدت إنجازاته إلى صروح هائلة لمطار القاهرة الدولى وضعه فى مرتبة المطارات المتقدمة فى العالم.

الخلفية السابقة تقودنا إلى أن اختيار الرجلين لم يكن مفاجئا، ولم يكن بعيدا عن التوقعات، لكن يظل السؤال: كيف تم هذا الاختيار؟، وكيف تولد فى الظروف الصعبة التى عاشتها مصر منذ اندلاع الثورة الشعبية يوم 25 يناير؟

الساعات السابقة على صدور القرار حملت إرهاصات قوية له، وبالتحديد من رد الفعل الغاضب الذى تولد من كلمة الرئيس مبارك الساعة الثانية عشرة تقريبا صباح السبت الماضى، والتى أعلن فيها أنه طلب من حكومة الدكتور أحمد نظيف تقديم استقالتها، وتصورت دوائر صنع القرار أن هذا التوجه كفيل بامتصاص الغضب الشعبى، وأنه الخطوة التى تنتظرها الجماهير الغاضبة فى جميع محافظات مصر، لكن مع استمرار المظاهرات بنفس حدتها بعد خطاب مبارك، والتى تواصلت يوم السبت، رافعة شعارات رافضة لما ذكره الرئيس مبارك من إقالة الحكومة، جعلت الرئيس يسرع فى عقد اجتماعات مصغرة يوم السبت، وكان مطروحا فيها عدة أفكار رئيسية، تمثلت فى كيفية التعامل مع أكثر من رؤية، أبرزها حرق مقر الحزب الوطنى فى ميدان التحرير، وكذلك التقارير التى تم رفعها إلى هذا الاجتماع عن حرق مقرات أخرى للحزب فى المحافظات، وهو ما رآه الاجتماع تعبيرا عن احتقان كبير فى الشارع من الحزب، أشعلته أكثر الانتخابات البرلمانية السابقة، وما حدث فيها من تزوير فاضح، ساهم فى زيادة تراكم الغضب من الحزب، وبناء على ذلك تقررت إقالة المهندس أحمد عز، أمين تنظيم الحزب، والمسؤول الأول عن ملف الانتخابات الأخيرة، وطرح فى هذا الاجتماع أن هناك تحذيرات تم توجيهها لعز فى إدارته للانتخابات، لكنه لم يأخذ بها، بالإضافة إلى ممارسات الأمن فيها، والتى أغضبت الناخبين.

الاجتماعات التى توالت يوم السبت فى القصر الرئاسى توقعت أن يكون الإعلان عن إقالة المهندس أحمد عز وسيلة لتهدئة الجماهير الغاضبة، لكنها فوجئت بأن هذا لم يحدث معه الأثر المتوقع، وأن المتظاهرين يزدادون فى محافظات مصر المختلفة، ويرتفع سقف مطالبهم، وتزامن مع ذلك تلقت المجموعة الصغيرة التى أدارت ملف الأزمة منذ يوم الجمعة تحديدا، وتواصلت اجتماعاتها فى القصر الرئاسى، ردود الفعل الدولية خاصة من الإدارة الأمريكية بدرجة رئيسية، والاتحاد الأوربى بدرجة أقل، وشمل ذلك اتصالات حدثت مع الإدارة الأمريكية بطريقة وبأخرى، شملت رؤية متبادلة حول الترتيبات الواجب اتخاذها من أجل الجمع بين جانبين هامين، هما تلبية مطالب الجماهير الغاضبة، وفى نفس الوقت التعامل مع إعادة ترتيب درجات هرم السلطة، وفقا لرؤية قد تبدو حيوية، وقد تشعر معها الجماهير الغاضبة أن هناك تغييرا جوهريا فى طريقه للحدوث، وبناء على ذلك تم على طاولة الاجتماعات طرح رؤية تتمثل فى تعيين نائب لرئيس الجمهورية، وذهب التفكير على الفور إلى أن يكون هذا الشخص من المؤسسة العسكرية، وذلك تماشيا مع التقاليد التى بدأت منذ ثورة يوليو عام 1952، ومن هنا كان عمر سليمان هو الشخص المناسب، فبالإضافة إلى أن الملفات الأمنية الرئيسية ظلت بحوزته منذ سنوات طويلة، وأصبح خبيرا بإدارتها، من خلال معرفته بدقائقها، وبشخوصها لدى الأطراف الإقليمية المعنية، هو أيضا ابن المؤسسة العسكرية، وبالرغم من عدم الإفصاح صراحة عن دلالة هذه الخطوة، فإن تقديرات الأطراف التى تدير ملف الأزمة، ذهبت إلى أن الإقدام على هذه الخطوة، سيعنى بعث رسالة واضحة إلى كل الأطراف السياسية اللاعبة على الساحة، وكذلك الجماهير الغاضبة بأن ملف التوريث الذى شغل الكل فى السنوات السابقة قد تم إغلاقه إلى الأبد، وبالتالى فإن هذا قد يؤدى إلى رضا شعبى يتبعه صرف الجماهير عن الاستمرار فى المظاهرات.

وتوصل الاجتماع مع إعلان الرئيس مبارك تعيين نائب له هو عمر سليمان، إلى أن يشمل أيضا الإعلان عن اسم رئيس الوزراء، خاصة بعد أن ترددت شائعات عن أنه لم يتم التوصل إلى الشخصية التى ستشغل المنصب، وجاء اسم أحمد شفيق، ولم يكن مفاجئا لأكثر من سبب، أولها حجم إنجازاته فى الفترة الماضية، كما أنه أيضا من المؤسسة العسكرية، وإن كان قد ابتعد عنها منذ فترة طويلة، لكنه يحسب عليها.

الإعلان عن عمر سليمان نائبا للرئيس، وأحمد شفيق رئيسا للحكومة، وبعد قسمهما اليمين أمام الرئيس، تلته خطوات أخرى تتم إدارتها بسرية تامة، تتمثل فى اختيار طاقم الحكومة الجديدة، وتتم هذه المرة بعيدا عن أعين المراقبين ودوائر الإعلام، عكس ما كان يفعله رئيس الوزراء السابق أحمد نظيف الذى كان يفضل أن يتابع مثل هذه المشاورات فى القرية الذكية، ووفقا لتأكيدات كثيرة، فإن عمر سليمان يتابع تفاصيل الاختيار مع أحمد شفيق، ويتم ذلك بسرية بالغة، لكن وفقا لرؤى متعددة فإن التروى فى اختيار الوزراء يأتى من أجل أن تحظى برضا شعبى، يقوم على العمل وفقا لأجندة محددة، هى إدارة انتخابات برلمانية متوقعة بنزاهة تضمن مشاركة أوسع، وتقضى على الآثار السيئة التى حملتها الانتخابات الأخيرة، ولم يكن إعلان الدكتور أحمد فتحى سرور، رئيس مجلس الشعب، عن تنازل المجلس لمبدأ سيد قراره، وبالتالى تنفيذ الأحكام القضائية الصادرة ضده المسمار الأول فى إبطاله، بالإضافة إلى ذلك أجندة اقتصادية أخرى تتمثل فى محاربة الغلاء، والسير على نهج يعالج قضية البطالة، ووفقا لهذه التقديرات فإن الحكومة المقبلة لن تكون فيها أسماء من تلك التى فشلت فى معالجة الملفات السابقة سواء كانت الانتخابات أو عموم القضايا الاقتصادية، ويدخل فى هذا النطاق أيضا توقعات كبيرة بفتح ملفات للفساد كتلبية لمطالب الذين خرجوا فى المظاهرات يوم 25 يناير*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

*
البابا شنودة يدعو إلى حل سريع للأزمة فى مصر
الجمعة، 4 فبراير 2011 - 23:45






دعا البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية اليوم، الجمعة، إلى حل سريع للأزمة فى مصر.وطالب شنودة، فى تصريح لقناة النيل للأخبار، الشباب بالنظر إلى التنازلات التى حدثت.
​*


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2011)

*ديل شبيجل: ألمانيا تبدأ حواراً مع الإخوان مع احتمالات سقوط النظام *


*  السبت، 5 فبراير  2011 - 14:04*​ *



*

                            د.محمد بديع

 

*كتب إبراهيم بدوى *



*ذكرت مجلة دير شبيجل الألمانية، أن حواراً بين الحكومة الألمانية وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى مصر قد بدأ بشكل غير رسمى استعداداً لاحتمال سقوط نظام الرئيس حسنى مبارك.*

* وقالت الصحيفة، إنه "مع اقتراب طى صفحة مبارك، فتحت الحكومة الألمانية، عبر قنوات اتصال غير رسمية، حواراً مع جماعة الإخوان التى سيكون لها تأثير كبير فى الحياة السياسية فى مصر المرحلة المقبلة".*

* وأضافت "يمثل هذا التطور تحولاً نوعياً فى سياسة برلين التى أبدت فى الماضى مثلها مثل حكومات غربية أخرى تحفظاً على التواصل مع الحركات الإسلامية لاسيما جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المصرية".*

* وقالت إن كل مسئول فى الخارجية الألمانية أصبح مقتنعاً قناعة راسخة بأن ألمانيا إذا أرادت تحقيق الديمقراطية والحفاظ على مصالحها فى مصر فلابد لها من التواصل الفعال مع القوى الحية فى المجتمع المصرى، ومنها الإخوان.*

* وأشارت إلى أن "لا أحد من المسئولين الألمان يشكك فى التأثير السياسى الكبير الذى ستتمتع به هذه الحركة الإسلامية، التى تأسست عام 1928، فى مصر بعد رحيل حسنى مبارك الذى حانت ساعة نهايته السياسية".*

* وعلقت "دير شبيجل"، أن برلين وغيرها من عواصم غربية كان لديها تخوف بالغ من تزايد نفوذ الإسلاميين وأيدت لهذا السبب النظام الدكتاتورى لمبارك لسنوات طويلة.*

* وأشارت إلى أن الثورات الجديدة فى تونس ومصر وبلدان عربية أخرى محتملة، قد أرّخت لعصر جديد فى المنطقة، وأحدثت تحولات جذرية فى السياسة العالمية، سيكون من أبرز معالمها انفتاح الغرب على الحركات الإسلامية وتقاربه معها.*

* ونقلت دير شبيجل عن مسئولين فى الحكومة الألمانية تأكيدهم على وجود عدة حوارات الآن مع ما أسمتها أجنحة الإخوان المعتدلة، وأشارت إلى أن الشرط الألمانى الوحيد للتواصل -الذى يتم عبر دبلوماسيين ومؤسسات بحثية- الوضوح والصراحة فى تأكيدهم قبول الحرية والديمقراطية.*​ 


اليوم السابع


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2011)

*إحباط محاولة لتدمير نفق الأزهر واحتراق سيارتين فقط*


*  السبت، 5 فبراير  2011 - 14:16*​ *



*

*                             نفق الأزهر *​ 
*كتب إسلام النحراوى*​ *تمكن أفراد الأمن بنفقى الأزهر من إحباط محاولة اقتحام بعض العناصر المجهولة لغرف الصيانة الخاصة بتشغيل النفقين، وأسفر الحادث عن احتراق سيارتين داخل النفق.

أكد الدكتور عبد العظيم وزير، محافظ القاهرة، تعرض نفق الأزهر لعملية اقتحام على يد عناصر مجهولة، مشيرا بأن الحادث لم يسفر عن أى خسائر بالنفق سوى احتراق سيارتين داخله.**

وأضاف "وزير" أن رجال الأمن المسئولين عن تأمين النفق، تمكنوا من إحباط الحادث، مؤكدا أنه تم التعامل مع السيارات المتهالكة نتيجة الحادث وتم رفعها لتسير الحركة المرورية داخل النفق.

اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2011)

*ننشر أسماء فروع البنوك التى ستبدأ عملها اعتبارًا من غدٍ.. *


*للمشاهدة اضغط هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*
​


----------



## MAJI (5 فبراير 2011)

*إحباط محاولة لتدمير نفق الأزهر واحتراق سيارتين فقط*

الارهابيون تصوروا ان مصر مثل العراق سهل تدميره ونسوا الفرق بين البلدين وان امن وجيش العراق حديث التكوين بينما امن وجيش مصر عريق وله خبرة في تصديهم واحباط خططهم التخريبية
ربنا


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2011)

*العثور على عبوتين ناسفتين ومواد حارقة بمسجد عمر مكرم بالتحرير*


*  السبت، 5 فبراير  2011 - 20:14*​ *





*                            مسجد عمر مكرم​ 
*كتب دندراوى الهوارى *​
*عثرت اللجنة الشعبية التى شكلها الشيخ مظهر شاهين إمام وخطيب مسجد عمر مكرم، على قنبلتين فى شكل عبوات ناسفة صغيرة و4 طلقات نارية لسلاح آلى وزجاجات تحتوى على مواد حارقة أمس، كما تم ضبط أكثر من 40 شخصا مندسين لدخول المسجد وتبين أنهم لا يحملون بطاقات شخصية بعد تفتيشهم، ورفضوا الإدلاء بأية معلومات شخصية عنهم، وتم تسليمهم للقوات المسلحة.

كما أمسك الشيخ مظهر بأحد الأشخاص وهو يحاول كسر الباب الخلفى للدخول إلى السلم المؤدى إلى الطابق العلوى للمسجد، وقام بتسليمه للجيش.**

الجدير بالذكر أن الشيخ مظهر شاهين أكد لليوم السابع أنه هو الذى ألقى خطبة الجمعة الماضية بالمسجد وليس أحدا غيره. 
*


*اليوم السابع
*


----------

